# Porcelain Beauties: New threads just for us!



## claresauntie (Jan 5, 2007)

Thought we could start some threads just for us, to show how much interest we really have in a new forum that specializes in cosmetics concerns for :arrow: Women of No Color. 

So, to really emphasize it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe we could preface any thread titles with "Porcelain Beauties" or something of that nature, to show we mean business!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, we sort of handled this in the other thread, but let's do it properly: Introductions, please! 

I'm Claresauntie, better known as Jen. I'm an NW15 on a tan day, with dark brown hair (this week) and hazel-brown eyes. I am the proud mommy of a little porcelain angel named Ara who, at only 5 months old, gives us a run for our money with her gorgeous fair skin! 

I love being fair-skinned, but admit to wishing I had a _little _more pigmentation on my legs. My friends have joked that they get much better tans around me at the beach, because I reflect all of the light back onto them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, hope this forum idea really takes off!!!


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jan 5, 2007)

FAB!! Ty for promoting the idea, I am so glad that all the gals here are so supportive! 

I am ChynaSkye & I am pigmently challanged...

Hehe... Ive been with MAC now for 5 years and counting, love the line and what it does for every age, race, gender. MY biggest desire for the line is to add in fairer tones for gals like us that need coverage over the thin skin that we were born with. 

When I began with MAC I was thrilled that they had foundations for everyone and other makeup colors to die for! I started as an artist 14 years ago and always was disappointed in what there was to offer and MAC solved that problem. About a year after I began with the line they stopped carrying many shades including the "W" shades which covered the palest shades I had seen anywhere that were not goth white. (along with the fair shades many deeper tones were done away with too which still to this day cause MAC lovers to other lines for their foundations). 

But I still love MAC and I always will... i just need me some veinless skin! LMAO


----------



## sharyn (Jan 6, 2007)

yaay !! 

ChynaSky, is "pigmently challenged" PC for pale?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi everybody, I am Sharyn and I have very fair skin (NC 15 still too dark), platinum blonde hair and green eyes. I have a bit of a rosacea (is that the right word??); it's not that bad but I still need camouflage or at least a make up with good coverage. 
To me, it is hard to find shades of e/s or lippies that dont look like I just fell in my mom's make up case, as someone said in the suggestions forum, a light hand application can be waaaay to much with skin like this.... I also have veins that show through on all of my body - well I cant change it so I learned to live with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait too see more of you porcelain beautys!!


----------



## redambition (Jan 6, 2007)

hi, my name is redambition and i am pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my red head genes may or may not have something to do with this.

i have had little to no luck with foundations etc until i found MAC. Luckily i match NC15 in studio tech and select SPF (until recently i thought NC15 select SPF was too pale... but i've been proven wrong.) i use NW15 powder to finish as my skin is fairly neutral.

I too have veins, some that show on my face and lots that show on my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm learning to live with it.

buying makeup can be so hit and miss. foundations and concealers are a pain to buy, and buying blushes is not fun. i have a couple of powder blushes that i can only carry off if i apply with a very light hand. it's no fun getting to work and realising that you've applied too much in the morning half light!


----------



## quandolak (Jan 6, 2007)

...........


----------



## medusalox (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi!
this just reminds me. I used to run the stage crew for my highschools theater (this was 4 years ago or so),and we were doing a full run-through. At one part, I had to help carry a part of the set out onto the stage, in near darkness, except for a few dim lights. As I'm going across with a table, the director yells at me "Rita, seriously! Stop GLOWING in the dark!"

hehe, pale skin is really reflective! Anyways, I'm NW15 (red hair, blue eyes!). I used to want to tan a bit, and I actually did make it up to NW20 this past summer, but now I'm really quite proud of being pale as all get out! I'm hoarding anything with SPF in it!


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 6, 2007)

Add me to your list of ghost-white people.  I was so happy to find that MAC makes pale, warm-toned foundations - it was next to impossible to find something to suit me in the drugstore!  (I'm an NC 15 or C2, depending on the foundation.)


----------



## Ethel (Jan 6, 2007)

MUFE has two really pale foundations. #2 Porcelain is pink and cool toned. #20 Ivory is yellow and warmed toned. I highly recommend giving that a try.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't tried any MAC foundations. Although I am an Ivory 104 (lightest one they have) when it comes to Mary Kay foundation. I am extremely pale and my dark hair makes me look white. I desperately want to tan, I really want some colour on me...but I am sensitive to the sun and I really don't want to go to a salon. I am stuck!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi beauties!  I'm Nikki, an inbetweener of NC15 and NW15 with a bit of roscea.  ( I'm more than half irish, so I'm pretty sure that has something to do with it.)  My natural haircolor is strawberry blonde, and I got my brown eyes from both parents. I've always been really fair skinned.

One time, a couple of my friends and I were walking along the street at around 8pm, when Big EZ (the notorious jokester around campus) runs up to me and proceeds to cover me with his jacket as I'm walking.  "What are doing, EZ???"  I asked him.  "If I don't cover you, you might get a moonburn!"  Gahhh what a fool.

I used to try to use self-tanners in middle school, but would always turn out super orange and smelly, lol. I knew I couldn't go bake because I might end up with skin cancer! Finally my mom talked me into loving my alabaster skin.  I wouldn't change it for the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually try to make myself more milky-white every chance I get!  Milkbaths work wonders, and keeping out of the sun is imperative.

My favorite part of being pale?  I love being able to rock insanely bright makeup colors!


----------



## meagannn (Jan 7, 2007)

cute idea y'all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my name is Meagan... I am 21, pale skin, blue eyes, dark blonde/highlighted hair. I have been a makeup lover for YEARS, ever since 5th grade i've been hooked- mom only let me wear clear mascara and a little blush and pink lipgloss- but since then i've been all over makeup. I had always lusted over the highend makeup in Dillards during college but couldn't understand how anyone could afford to pay $14 for an eyeshadow! But i lusted and lusted and eventually was one of those girls who afforded $14 for an eyeshadow. I absolutely love MAC (well, except their foundations)
The only foundations I have found that are closeenough matches for my pale pale skin are BE in Fair (with a very light hand) and prescriptives virtual skin in Camillia. I'm hoping there are more matches for meout there, but as I live in the middle of nowhere (Amarillo, Texas yeehaw) the odds are against me that i'll have access to it anytime soon.

this is a great idea, lets get it started WOOHOO!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, Kimberleigh here.  I'm an NW20 (when I use MAC foundation which is rare) and I'm ivory when I use clinique (which is my main foundation)...is that too dark to join the PC club?  I have blonde hair, green eyes, and rosacea thanks to my Scottish heritage.  Yay! 

I've given up on tanning, and I'm learning to embrace my freckles and pale white skin!


----------



## Greta (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, I am Greta. I am brown-eyed and my hair is brown too, but since I dye it with Henna, it turns out a reddish dark-brown. My complexion is neither warm, nor really cool and both of the lightest MAC-shades are still too dark for me. My skin tends to be oily. At the moment, I am trying out mineral foundation (Geografx, the shades Bermuda and Palma). I also use Ellen Betrix Soft Resistance 01 and mix it with white liquid foundation from Stargazer - but it's definitely not comfortable to do that every morning.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi Porcelain beauties, Esperanza here. Tough I'm of Spanish & Italian origins, I'm not tan at ALL. See my FOTD to have the proof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm brown-eyed and got brown hair as well and I think I must have somewhat of a ghostly origin... 

I always had nice nicknames like Morticia or Wednesday Adams (when I was younger I use to put my hair in plaits). But that was ok for me, I've given up tanning since a long time and I like to be pale... ooops sorry, I like to have a porcelain skin


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_... I like to be pale... ooops sorry, I like to have a porcelain skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say "pale", too or "melanin challenged".


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

THANKS to whomever made this thread "sticky"!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I say "pale", too or "melanin challenged". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That rocks: "melanin challenged"


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 9, 2007)

*bows*

I try!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi everyone... I'm Sonya!  I, too, am pigmentation challenged. LOL

On a good day in the winter, I'm NC15 to NW15 (Irish girl with red hair and green eyes).  In the summer, depending on exposure, I MIGHT get up to a 25.  I don't usually use MAC foundations/powders though, I stick with neutrogena clean tint in palest ivory.  It just seems to work best for me.

My family loves to joke that I go from "Casper the friendly Ghost" to "Sebastian the Lobster" in about 5 minutes flat.  The sad part is, when I'm not wearing sunscreen, they're correct.  No sun allergies, just translucent skin that burns really easily, so I try to stay out of the sun as much as possible to retain my "ghostly" appearance.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2007)

i'm Kim, and i'm...pretty pale. NC/NW15 depending on the time of season. i used to be really tan, until i shut myself up in my bedroom, only to come out for night activities, for the past 5 years.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey everybody, I'm April, 27.  I'm so glad to find so many fellow pale-skinned beauties! I was a MAC NC15, but it made me break out. Now I pretty much just conceal my circles and red spots and try to do without foundation. I've been reading that several of you have rosacea also. I've got it around my nose, which is a pain in the booty. (Oh well.) My Danish heritage has given me super-pale skin, green eyes, and blond hair. But, most of the time my skin is in great shape, (knock on wood) so I thank the beauty gods for that.  I also have to slather on moisturizer and body lotion every day, since it seems like I can't produce any oils on my own.  I too stay away from the sun, I'd like to age well and avoid cancer (But man do I envy people who can pile on the bronzer!)


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh goodie! Fellow pale-y here. I'm not quite a NW/NC 15, but I currently wear BE in Fair, which I swear has magically become to dark for me. I was hoping someone might see this in the next couple of days, and I know that there are a million threads for this already, but I need some fellow pastebags opinions! 

I'm dying for a concealor (multi-purpose eye and blemish) but I cannot find one light and yellowy enough for me! They exist right? My skin is so sensitive and prone to acne that I can't use the one I did find (Prescriptives- Flawless Concealor), and my skin is craving a good concealing for homecoming this weekend (damn fifth year of college taking a toll on my skin). Anything at Sephora worth a shot ladies?


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

d0lly here.. and I too am part of the Porcelain Princesses. I'm a poor college student, so I haven't been able to afford it to try out MAC foundation yet, but I'm a W2 in L'Oreal True Match. In the summer, if I'm lucky, I get to a W3. My legs pretty much refuse to tan, burn, or anything else, however. 

I always have people matching their skin up to mine to make themselves feel more tan, and I've been teased for being pale in my earlier days, but.. blah on those people. We'll be the ones without skin cancer, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, food for though: In the olden days, being tanned was a sign that you worked hard in the fields and were "lower class". The rich people sat around in their castles all day and never got sun on their skin, so pale skin was a sign of beauty and wealth. What's that say about us?


----------



## ViVaMac (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello tout le monde, 

I am between the NC20 (still too dark) and the NW15 in studio tech, natural blonde, natural blue eyes with rosy cheeks (ok ok natural redness) ^^

And i love MAC fondations because my shade is there ! (enfin)

I try the porcelaine MUFE but it's too dark for me. The other fondation in my shade exactly is the Urban Decay "illusion" (not the mineral, the other one). But i try the pure luxe mineral in futur.


It's Coco Chanel who make tan has a mode


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello to all! I´m Kari, a ghostly-white girl lost in the sunny tropical paradise of Brazil. I get my blond hair dyed black, and my eyes are grey. Ohhh yeah, I suffer a lot living here - I hate the sun, and the heat. My town is supposed to be one of the coldest in the country, but we still get absurd temperatures in the summer - try 40ºC...

I hate tanned skin, thus I wear sunblock everyday - plus, I have some skin disease, and can´t get a tan, even if I wanted to. And to make matters worse, the local makeup brands don´t see to the needs of the fair-skinned Brazilian women - noooo, sir. 

NW15 in Studio Fix Compact and Studio Tech match my skintone just fine; as for the rest...I don´t even want to try that SFFluid, it looks so dark...Is it just me or MAC is "tanning" their face products?

And yes, in the middle of those "oh-so-sexy" tanned Brazilian girls in bikinis, toasting in the sands of our beaches, I just feel happier and happier to be so fair. WHITE IS BEAUTIFUL, BABY - WHOOOHOOO!


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi peeps!!

I'm aka Nat, I'm an NC15 (just) in SFF, and a better NC15 in Studio Fix but it doesn't cover enough. I keep looking at my bottle of NC15 SFF and wondering if its too dark, but it seems ok when I check in natural light, so I guess thats the ultimate test eh!!

I'm not sure its not the powder thats the problem, so if I don't switch to MSF when the naturals are made perm, I will look at lighter powder. 

I'm considering switching foundations again, cos my spots seem to have got worse since I started using SFF, so I'm going to look at Select SPF, and the Mineralise Satinfinish when it comes out.


----------



## redambition (Jan 26, 2007)

m4dswine, i've found that the NC15 in select SPF is quite light as far as foundations go. i'm an NC15 in studio tech, and NC15 in select spf is a bit too pale for me if i wear it heavily.. i really have to blend blend blend and i can only use a tiny little bit.


----------



## L'Ida (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm Ida, and I too lack pigmentation. Most Danes tan easily (and then they turn super pale during the winter). I'm a NW15 in the winter, blond hair, blue eyes and stupid visible veins at the jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I refuse to slather on foundation every day, though, I think it's bad for your skin. But I tan easily. In the summer I use Helena Rubinstein Magic Concealer in Medium, no need for cake concealer at that time of year.

I noticed (as many of you fellow melanin challenged) that it's hard to find a blush that isn't too harsh or too dark. I found out that MAC's Blushcreme is just perfect for me as it looks very natural and you have total control over the amount of colour applied.


----------



## MorningGlory (Feb 4, 2007)

It is so nice to see that there are other melanin challenged individuals just like me.
I am so pale.  Foundation is the most difficult thing for me to find, they are too dark and/or yellow. MAC NC15 is about 2 or 3 shades too dark for me!
Hopefully, one day there will be a line that will market for us as well.


----------



## m4dswine (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought the Select SPF yesterday... much much better colour on me. And I switched to NC5 (!) in the loose powder and NC15 in the concealer. So much better. Much less yellow and more creamy coloured. I'm feeling good about my face this morning!!


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 6, 2007)

Yep, MAC 's foundations are not the shame color. A NC15 in studio tech is different to a NC15 in Hyperreal for exemple.

I love my concelear Logona or Dr.Hauschka, there are really fairest. For USA, try another organic brand because the european products are $$$ for you.


----------



## Becki (Feb 11, 2007)

Another paley here!!! I am 10 watts in Stila. I have long blonde hair and blue eyes.

I used to be realled tanned but now that I work in an office 5 days a week I dont get out in the sun much!!!


----------



## Klava (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, hello girlies!  Mu hubby calls me Casper and also loves to compare his tan agains my pale skin. Just recently I've discovered MAC Studio Fix fluid in NC15 and it works great for me!  I've noticed how many of you said that you have rosacea.  What a pain in a butt, hey? I head my second interview with MAC past week and in the morning of it I woke up with my first ever big flare up of rosacea!!!  
I was terrified, I didn't have a corrector.  So I managed to cover it up with Studio Finish Concealer pretty good.  But blush is always a challenge, because even after I put foundation on and then blot powder as soon as I put blush (with the lightest hand) my red rosacea blotchiness comes through...sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I can rock so many MU looks - I love it!


----------



## chillipea (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello!
I too am melanin challenged.  I'm a NW15 Australian with tons of freckles (which I still hate), dark auburn hair and green-grey eyes.  It took until I was about 15 to really embrace the pale after seeing an older woman with skin that looked like brown leather.  
As most Aussies prefer to be tanned, most cosmetic companies don't bother selling their paler colours here.  I think MAC, Chanel and Givenchy are the only MU counters that don't try to 'give me some colour' by covering me in bronzer!


----------



## Fairyphoebe (Mar 30, 2007)

I´m also melanin challenged *lol*
I ´m something in between NC 15 and NC20. When I had enough sleep, I can wear studio fix NC 20, but at the afternoon people call me a floater. But porcelain beauty is a lot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair is almost black and my eyes are dark brown.
I like the contrast and we don´t have to put much makeup on to be an eyecatcher


----------



## xheylushx (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm Anna, in l'oreal true match I'm C1 in the winter, I actually tan like nobody's business but I choose not to, so with some careful use of sunscreen in the summer I can usually stay a C2. I have light blonde hair and blue/greyish-green eyes. I love being pale, I think it's classic, and beautiful. Needless to say I will not be tanning for prom this year like every other girl in my grade, even though my dress is deep red. I think it'll look pretty with pale skin.


----------



## sparkler (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_...I used to try to use self-tanners in middle school, but would always turn out super orange and smelly, lol. I knew I couldn't go bake because I might end up with skin cancer! Finally my mom talked me into loving my alabaster skin.  I wouldn't change it for the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually try to make myself more milky-white every chance I get!  *Milkbaths work wonders*, and keeping out of the sun is imperative.

My favorite part of being pale?  I love being able to rock insanely bright makeup colors!_

 
what's a milkbath??


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi hi everyone...I don't know why it took me so long to see this thread.  When I was in high school my friends began describing me as transparent.

I'm Autumn.  I don't have a clue what my heritige is (a lot of adoption & illegitimate childern in my family's history), but from what I understand, it's pretty much everything "white"...German, Irish, Dutch, British, Welch, Dutch, French, etc, etc. (but everyone that meets me is convinced that I have some Black in me due to my bum & my eczema.  The girls at my job have started calling me Jael.)

Red hair (currently dyed black), blue eyes.

My daily foundation is SFF NC15, but my ideal color is W10 (but it's full coverage, pro store only & I can never seem to catch it when they are in stock).

I <3 not being able to tan.  I turn bright red & then the next day I'm back to being transparent.

The biggest perk of my skintone?  Being able to rock bright red or deep purple lips nearly every day....that, and being told I look like Dita all the time (which I totally DON'T! hehehe).


----------



## Opheliac (Apr 18, 2007)

Yay! Threads for the pale-skinned girls! :3

While I've never tried MAC (I kinda can't - there's no MAC shops or counters at all in my entire province, and I don't have a credit card to order from the site. xP), I'm a C1 in L'Oreal's True Match, with rosy cheeks (and arms). Trying to find a foundation match for my skin has been horrible, and it's only been in the two years or so that I've found stuff that does match (I was downright shocked when I discovered that Maybelline's Pure. line has a light enough shade for me - even though on some days it looks too dark. :/). I'm lucky in the fact that I don't tan at all, and I tend to just get a bit flushed in the face when I go outside, so I don't need to get another foundation for summer. I'm blue-grey eyed, with blackbrown hair (it's dyed - my natural colour is a few shades lighter). 

If I wasn't so scared about how overly dramatic it would look on me, I would attempt the bright red lips look - but I can never find a red I like.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 4, 2007)

Zomg!!!

Clinique has a new collection for spring/summer called
White In Bloom

Looks like something that's especially for the melanin challenged ^.^
Thought I'd give a head's up to you guys. I can't order any for awhile (I hit my card limit) but I SO will when I can. Especially the Shimmering Whites powder. K, thanks.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm Gemma, i'm naturally a redhead although i'm currently growing out brown dye because I miss my red hair, I have blue eyes & freckles. I love having pale skin & I use loreal infallable in porcelain which is a perfect match for my skin. I don't use MAC foundation but i'd love to and I'm not sure what shade i'd be, I know either NC15 or NW15 (which is lighter?). If anyone wants to either look at my avatar or go on my profile & look at my photo & take a guess at what shade I'd be I'd be very greatful!


----------



## crikey (Jun 19, 2007)

Add another ghostgirl to the list...

I use NC15, but unless I've been getting a lot of sun it sometimes feels like I'm going for the footballer's girlfriend orange effect. It's slightly closer to the colour of my freckles than the colour of the skin beneath. I managed to get an almost perfectly toned foundation from prescriptives, using their colorprint range which goes several shades lighter than MAC, but the texture is horrid and sucks all the moisture out of my face if my skin is already on the dull/tired side.

Add that to almost black hair, and you'll see why I was a natural goth when I was a teenager. But that's *ancient* history...


----------



## dmenchi (Jun 19, 2007)

yay, porcelain beauty is the best! 
thanks to sunscreen i'm one of the pale 'Floridians' ( not from here) & without skin cancer and wrinkles! so yay, we do need a porcelain beauty section & one just for skin health & sun screen!!!
i love MAC but their sunscreens suck! sorry, the new primer is the best !


----------



## EleanorRigby (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asphyxiad0ll* 

 
_d0lly here.. and I too am part of the Porcelain Princesses. I'm a poor college student, so I haven't been able to afford it to try out MAC foundation yet, but I'm a W2 in L'Oreal True Match. In the summer, if I'm lucky, I get to a W3. My legs pretty much refuse to tan, burn, or anything else, however. 

I always have people matching their skin up to mine to make themselves feel more tan, and I've been teased for being pale in my earlier days, but.. blah on those people. We'll be the ones without skin cancer, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, food for though: In the olden days, being tanned was a sign that you worked hard in the fields and were "lower class". The rich people sat around in their castles all day and never got sun on their skin, so pale skin was a sign of beauty and wealth. What's that say about us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well pointed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's interesting how the semiotics of tanning have reversed..Now a tan signals wealth in that tanned people can afford to sit and sun themselves all day/go on nice holidays to exotic places while the pale people slave away indoors all day (the 'office tan' eh?!).  

As a NC15, I find that people can be pretty offensive about my paleness...I mean, I've actually been likened to Michael Jackson.  I was truly horrified about that one!  I like being pale and embracing my Celtic heritage (I have mostly Irish ancestry and I play it up by wearing lots of green and Celtic earrings lol) but with the overwhelming influence of the tan and the way women are expected to conform to 'FHM' styles of skintone, it's kinda difficult at times


----------



## User49 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello! I'm Glitternmyviens and I'm an NW15! Blonde hair green eyes and would love to find a foundation that suits me!  I've found these mac products work well with my complexion  me: hue lipstick, belightfull highlighting powder, foxy lady liner and aqua liquidlast liner!  My icon is Gwen Stefanie! I would love to be able to pull off pale blond hair and red lipstick! I've been umming and ahhing about getting a lip piercing and tattoo but can't decide where/what! My favorite can't live without make up item is mascara and my favorite can't live without mac product is Engraved Powerpoint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very excited to hear more on this thread and think it was a FAB idea


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 4, 2007)

NW 20 here... but only for the summer!! Pale out to an NW 15 the rest of the year here in the Midwest USA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to know I am in the same "casper"/light reflecting boat as the rest of you!  Do any of you ever get as excited as I do when I can purchase say, a Medium Dark blot powder in the summers?! LOL


----------



## woopsydaissy (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm so happy to have stumbled across this! I am VERY pale, but I actually don't use foundation. I don't get to go makeup shopping that often, and when I do, I make a bee-line to the eyeshadow. Foundation is the farthest thing from my mind. I just don't want to cover up my freckles! I  DO have to use base on my eyelids to cover up the veins though. They're VERY annoying. 
I don't like spending too much time in the sun. Going on a short walk will get me a pink face. 
I have light brown hair, hazel eyes, and little freckles on my nose and cheeks. I LOVE MY LIGHT SKIN!!!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi guys! I'm Mary, a Porcelain Beauty coming from the Valley of the Sun, Phoenix, Arizona! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have light blonde hair and blue eyes, and a NW20! I love my fair skin with pink undertones. I burn very easily in the sun, and I'm proud of the freckles that sprinkle over my face in the summer! Yay porcelain beauties!


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never tried any MAC foundations... But in all of the others that I've tried I'm always shade "1"

I have eh medium blonde hair and yellow-brown eyes. My friends tell me that I'm as white as a ghost, or not to stand too close to a white wall or they'll lose me.

I do love my pale skin though. Mostly because I don't so much have a choice. I got burnt at a school pep rally that was outside... And only about 15 minutes long.

The sun was in my eyes really badly here, so excuse the awful facial expression. But this is a good representation of the reflective properties of my skin.


----------



## frocher (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magic Markers* 

 
_I've never tried any MAC foundations... But in all of the others that I've tried I'm always shade "1"

I have eh medium blonde hair and yellow-brown eyes. My friends tell me that I'm as white as a ghost, or not to stand too close to a white wall or they'll lose me.

I do love my pale skin though. Mostly because I don't so much have a choice. I got burnt at a school pep rally that was outside... And only about 15 minutes long.

The sun was in my eyes really badly here, so excuse the awful facial expression. But this is a good representation of the reflective properties of my skin.




_

 
I think your skin is lovely, you have a flawless and creamy complexion.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I think your skin is lovely, you have a flawless and creamy complexion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My father has pretty dark skin, and he tans really well, but I take after my mother's side of the family.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Magic Markers* 

 
_I've never tried any MAC foundations... But in all of the others that I've tried I'm always shade "1"

I have eh medium blonde hair and yellow-brown eyes. My friends tell me that I'm as white as a ghost, or not to stand too close to a white wall or they'll lose me.

I do love my pale skin though. Mostly because I don't so much have a choice. I got burnt at a school pep rally that was outside... And only about 15 minutes long.

The sun was in my eyes really badly here, so excuse the awful facial expression. But this is a good representation of the reflective properties of my skin.




_

 
You have an ethereal quality, and have luminous skin, it's very pretty


----------



## amelia.jayde (Aug 3, 2007)

i'm amelia, i'm an nc15 studio fix fluid with dyed black hair and green eyes. i like being pale, i think it suits me and pale skin and black hair allows me to pull off bright colors better, imo, haha.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_You have an ethereal quality, and have luminous skin, it's very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, thank you so much. That was so sweet of you.


----------



## blondebunny76 (Aug 11, 2007)

You can add me to the list as well. I use Prescriptives in Fresh Camellia and Clarins Truly Matte foundation in Pale Ivory.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey!  
I'm SnowWhiteQueen, more commonly known as Megan!!!  
I am a MAC N3, which only comes in the studio fix powder, so I have to sparingly use a little bit of NW15 Studio fix fluid underneath, but not too much or else it is too dark!!!!  
My favorite products for pale skin are smashbox's fusion softlights...not too much colour and beautiful!!!  I use prism (a baby pink) and my sister says I look like a doll when I wear it.  So nice!!!  
I used to want to be more tan too, but I see what tanning does to women's skin and I'm just sooooo turned off by it.  I avoid the sun at all costs.  I want to be a pale girl forever!!!


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 19, 2007)

L'Oreal Infallible in Porcelain has always been a perfect match for my cool-undertoned skin.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 19, 2007)

Labas, I'm BloodMittens.

East Baltic Slavic Desent, AKA I'm Russian and Lithuanian, Natural Auburn Hair, hazel eyes. I'm NC15... in the summer. My cousins, father, mother, brother, sister all have beige skin. NOT ME! Lol, I use the mineralize skinfinish coverage because it's light enough on my skin but also nice enough to pull some colors out of my light skin. I can't use Studio Fix or anything because it makes me break out D:

Horror Story: I used to mix Goth White Powder with my foundation to get a desired color in high school because I didn't have a choice, nothing was pale enough for my skin, and I literally tried every drugstore brand (I used to really go for drugstore brands back then) and it really stunk.

But now I've come to love my pale skin, I don't care what anyone says, I used to have a girl at my work call me "whitey cakes!" Until I reminded her of her orange fake tan... gross.

I'm glad I'm not the only one here who likes their natural skin color. I've seen so many girls get fake tans in the continuation to try and be more like one another... and look orangey.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/inde...ageID=16624735
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...o/IMGP1017.jpg
Las Vegas... I couldn't even tan D:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...o/blahblah.jpg


----------



## cindysilver4 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm pigmentationally challenged as well, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good to meet all of you.  Right now I'm using an Almay foundation in the palest color they have, which matches my face perfectly, but not my neck for some reason!  My face is naturally much pinker than my neck, so I gotta start matching my neck or something!  So... time for a switch, I guess.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 8, 2007)

It's great to see this forum! So many people act like having fair skin is such a bad thing ("oh my god you're SO PALE, you need to go tanning!"), but I've always loved my skin.

I don't use MAC foundation, but if I did, I'd probably be around an NC20. Since I'm Italian I do have warm olive undertones to my skin, though it is still quite fair. I am a sunscreen NUT - I apply spf to my face every day, even if I'm not going to be outside much. And when I am going to be outside, SPF 50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like many of you, my friends make fun of me for being so pale. But I love my fair skin. Since I have warmer undertones I can actually tan if I want to (without burning), but I prefer to protect my skin and stay pale. Hey, we'll have the last laugh when all of our tanning bed zombie friends look 50 at the age of 35!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 17, 2007)

I'M NW15 for Mac or Blue/Red Level 1 for PX

I've always struggled finding the right shade of foundation.  I have a lot of red in my cheeks, forehead and chin well somedays its more pink then red.  Its permanent though.  I guess its a mild form of rosacea but I've always had a bit of it since I can remember.

I didn't wear blush for years because I was so self concious of the "high colour" in my face even when covered by foundation.  The first time I bought some was for my wedding MU in 2002.

I don't mind being pale perse, sometimes I see women with translucent white skin and I think they are really lovely especially with the dark hair to contrast.  I used to mind having a pale body because my friends would laugh at me, but now I don't care.  At least to me its a mark of health, I know I'm not going to get skincancer from too much tanning!

I usually have dark brown or black hair but in the sun it can turn very auburn and if I haven't covered my grey in a while it will start to turn a bit blonde looking in weird streaks LOL.

I have blue eyes that are pigmented with grey so I find it hard to wear warm colours against my eyes especially rich browns or some forms of deep pinks.  I can't wear yellow based greens either.

I used to avoid pale lipstick because I thought it would make my mouth dissapear but my mouth is quite small and rosebud shaped and I've discovered in recent years that mid-lighter shades are better for me.  I've also discovered peach as an alternative to pink as pink just makes me feel bright and draws attention to my face pigmentation.


----------



## banjobama (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm Archelle, and I am a woman of NO color! I don't wear MAC foundation but I'm the lighest Clinique shade of perfectly real makeup.

My mom is pale too, and she's stayed out of the sun her whole life and as a result she looks a good ten years younger than she is. I do the same thing! I wear SPF every single day.

I like being pale because I like being myself. It's just kind of embarrassing in summertime since my legs are so milky white. haha.


----------



## Atomic (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi! My name is Katrinah from Malaysia. I'm pretty fair, and has been called "vampire" by some mean friends. Nah, NOT friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some people also use to ask if I'm albino


----------



## seabird (Oct 6, 2007)

hello i'm hannah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm nc15 in summer and in winter i just do not bother with mac skin products at all because none of their colours suit my skin tone, i use a mineral foundation from the brand lily lolo, in porcelain which they describe to suit 'the fairest of them all' and looks white in the tub, hurray. just yesterday people at school were commenting on how i looked like a zombie (lovely people they are). however, i enjoy being "pale and interesting"


----------



## redhead2000 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! I'm Stacey. I have red hair, green eyes, and freckles. I wear NW15, but could probably use NW10 if MAC made it!  Glad to be able to talk to other pale people. I avoid the sun like the plague!


----------



## talk2mesun (Oct 9, 2007)

*zzzzz*

zzzzz


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi - I am defiantly in the fair complexion category.  I am NW15. Green eyes with blue ring around them, blond hair.

Years ago, Corn Silk, use to make a great oil-free foundation and powder for the fair.  Now, they don't exist.  I think.  

I can use all of M.A.C.'s foundations in NW15.  I can literally give a hit list of companies that have discontinued their fair toned foundations.  Boo on them.  

Has anyone tried Nars, Sue Dewet, Tarte, Lorac, MUFE, Yves, or Vincent Longo?  I haven't tried any of these.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm Jessica. I'm 20. Red hair, blue eyes. Though, I'm naturally a blond. The only foundation that is the right shade for me is Everyday Minerals in Fair. It's the only one I've found thus far, anyway. Everything else has been about two or three shades too dark and left me looking like I had fake tanner streaked across my face. Why won't more companies market for us?! Up until I finally caved and tried mineral makeup three weeks ago, I thought I'd never find a company that went light enough for me. I hate to think of how much money I've wasted on the wrong foundation.

I love that I'm so white. I think it is beautiful. And while women can tan to look like other tan women, you cannot look like the truly pale girls unless you were born that way! In fact, if I don't wear makeup, I look like a zombie. My skin gets so white in the mornings and my eyes are such a bright blue that it's kinda creepy! I pity my boyfriend, who has to stare death in the face every day. Hah.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 3, 2007)

Here to join the Pale Force.  Auburn hair and green eyes (tiny ring of hazel in the center), 30 years old.

I mainly use Jane Iredale (foundation, blush, cream-to-powder eyeliners), MAC (eyeshadows, fluidline, and pigments); Bare Escentuals (various buys from Sephora).

I'm lucky enough to work in a doctor's office that carries Jane Iredale Mineral Makeup, so I can score the Ivory loose powder mineral foundation (spf 20) for tester prices every 6 months.  They allow us to purchase product at 40% off the rest of the year, but I try to wait for the "Employee event".  It's nice sheer coverage... which brings me back to wishing for a liquid foundation from that company for the days I need more coverage.


----------



## Briar (Nov 3, 2007)

Count me in with the pale beauties.  I'm 37 with finiky combination skin.  I'm currently using Everyday Minerals foundation, and experimenting to find the right shade.  I tried Fairly Light Neutral yesterday and it seemed just about right so that might be it (I have a lot of yellow in my skintone, my veins are green not blue).  Hair is currently burgundy and my eyes are greyish-blue.  

My biggest challenge is finding a foundation that will even out my skintone (age spots, ugh) without washing me out.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 3, 2007)

hello everyone.  i'm Karin and i've got pale skin with freckles (mostly on my face) thanks to my english/scotch-irish descent.  i'm an NW20, but i rarely ever wear foundation or powder because i like to let my freckles shine through...i like to think they make me look younger.  i currently have dark blackish-brown hair and light hazel eyes...which makes me look even more pale, and i love it.  i think that i can pull off more colors this way.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi!  I'm Tay and only after two months of summer do I make it to NC15!  Though, I feel like i'm cheating here a little bit because I religiously use sunscreen with at least SPF 45 everyday and I use Shiseido's White Lucient face wash.  Otherwise I would be in the Women of Color forum if I didn't care so much about sun exposure!  As it is now, rarely do I not 'glow' in a photograph!  But I love it!!!  I embrace my paleness!  Plus, colors turn out WAY more vibrant!!


----------



## Ariankara (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi girl! I've got a pale skin too.. with freakles... I have blue-green eyes and brown hair with red glare to natural... But now, my hair is blue-dark... My friends say that I look like to a LivingDeadDoll, you know this strange goth doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Nw20 in the summer but I use the porcelain ivory in my maybelline foundation... I love my skin, but it's not always easy to find a foundation...


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_But now I've come to love my pale skin, I don't care what anyone says, I used to have a girl at my work call me "whitey cakes!" Until I reminded her of her orange fake tan... gross.

I'm glad I'm not the only one here who likes their natural skin color._

 
I love this attitude!  When I was in my teens and twenties, I felt incredibly self-conscious because I was so pale.  In high school, other girls made fun of me for not tanning.  I really can't tan.  In college, my friends used to slather themselves with baby oil and sit in the sun---they got brown but the few times I did it, I got red or turned yellowish---I looked like I had hepatitis!  

Once I tried a tanning booth. I got really dark---for me, anyway.  I bought some new lipstick at a Clinique counter and the SA said that the shade would be really pretty when I got a tan.  Oh-kay!  I never bothered with tanning after that!  Then I met a woman in her sixties who looked like she was in her forties.  She had stayed out of the sun all her life, never tanned, and always wore a hat when she was outdoors---she was young in the days before sunscreen.  She inspired me to go back to the Clinique counter and get my first tube of CityBlock---and I've been using sunscreen every day since.  

I'm in my mid-forties now and most people are shocked to learn my real age.  Many assume I'm ten to fifteen years younger.  One of my friends in my twenties---she used to tan so deeply that people mistook her for a Latina and, at the time, she looked great.  (BTW, I think dark skin is gorgeous but only on those who were blessed with it by God and nature, not on those who fry themselves in the sun or a booth.) Anyway, I always felt a bit inferior to this friend because she was so pretty and tan and I was pale---not realizing that I was pretty, too.  Recently, I saw her picture and was shocked.  Although she was in her mid-forties, she looked like she was sixty!  Not that it's a bad thing to look sixty, that is, if you happen to be sixty or even older...

For years, I wore the second to the palest foundations from Clinique and then I got into MAC.  I'm NW20 and prefer Studio Tech.  I'm new to Spektra and just recently discovered this forum.  Although we're more pale than the Women of Color, we're alike in that we embrace who we are and don't try to be something else.  And that's beautiful.  

Hope this thread keeps going!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a question. Right now I am using Studio Fix Fluid in NC15, wish they made it a shade lighter and NC15 in Studio Select is too dark. I was wondering if anyone can tell me the difference in Studio Fix compact in NC15 and C2? On the website they look pretty much the same but I know not to trust their swatches. I have oily skin and have found thanks to Bunnybunnybunny on here that if I use SF over SFF it really helps cover my large pores. I use the sponge around my nose to cover there good and then 187 brush for all over my face, but was wondering if C2 is a bit lighter. Thanks


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello! I'm Lily and i don't us a mac foundation so i can't compare 

i have a feeling im lighter than nc15 though.

and i have evil freckles. i would be so sexy without them x.x

I'm half german half english and the most hilarious part? my grandfather is/was african american.

so i get the wide hips and boobs, but i also have extraordinarily pale skin. not cool.

at the moment im looking into the white oundation/primer at inglot, and the white (aka translucent) powder.

stupid skin.

i always look orange no matter how hard i try to get the right foundation.


----------



## gummybug (Feb 4, 2008)

Ladies... let's not talk about how fug our pale complexions must be. I came here because I assumed it would be a positive thread with recommendations for shades and looks that suit us, as the beauty of color section is.


----------



## fashionette (Feb 4, 2008)

Veronica here. Brown hair, blue eyes, NC15.

I really like this idea!


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey I'm Chloe, I'm pale and proud. I love my pale skin though finding a foundation that doesn't make me look orange is a massive challenge, especially in Australia. I'm NW15 which still seems quite dark on me.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello, my name's Jessica and I'm another pale Aussie. Don't know what I am in MAC, but most foundations look fake and orange on me. I looooove being pale, recently I got really badly burnt and I was shattered, I look horrible with a tan. It's gone now though, so it's all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm looking into a natural MSF, as well as MSF in light flush.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_Hello, my name's Jessica and I'm another pale Aussie. Don't know what I am in MAC, but most foundations look fake and orange on me. I looooove being pale, recently I got really badly burnt and I was shattered, I look horrible with a tan. It's gone now though, so it's all good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I'm looking into a natural MSF, as well as MSF in light flush._

 
Ha I recently got burnt too, arg it's so annoying and for me it never even. 
I was actually sunburnt over sunburn so I'm all layered up. I go from being pale as anything where clothing covers to a slight tan then actual tan


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Ha I recently got burnt too, arg it's so annoying and for me it never even. 
I was actually sunburnt over sunburn so I'm all layered up. I go from being pale as anything where clothing covers to a slight tan then actual tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The worst part was I was peeling like crazy. My skin looked like it was made of crepe paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_The worst part was I was peeling like crazy. My skin looked like it was made of crepe paper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Arr yes the joys of being pale and living in Australia.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 6, 2008)

Another pale aussie here! 

I thought I'd introduced myself long ago, but I guess I didn't lol. I'm Asian, but surprisingly, NW15 and Light in MSF Natural (or paler to the point of being mistaken to be eurasian, which I'm not.)

I love being pale with dark hair! I think it contrasts nicely, and it's true... we really can wear whatever bright colours we choose- though I tend to stay away from black liner since brown looks soo much more natural and not as harsh!

I never really cared much for tanning either... though I have mainly been brought up under an asian influence of thinking pale skin = beautiful! My friends also joke that I glow and that my legs are blinding at the beach... but whatever! I love it


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi!

 I'm Andrea! I am BE in Fair with dyed red hair (naturaly ash brown) with hazel (honey brown/yellow/olive green/blue grey) eyes that change with the colors I wear and my mood. I have combo skin that drives me nutz. I have an oily t-zone with hormonal break outs and dry skin everywhere else. 





my eye color





Me

I don't tan very well I burn instead...and usualy it's the blistering type. So I avoid the sun as much as I can in the summer to avoid the pain. Even just being in the sun for a little while makes my skin hurt. The most color I get is my driving arm....lol...and even then it doesn't look like much of a tan unless I take my watch off to show it's actualy has color.

I used to have people call me "casper" in college and an ex that said that he could find me in the dark cause "You glow in the dark". But I love me skin I think it looks pretty.


----------



## MariahGem (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha!  Count me in also!  I'm so pathetically white, my legs look like white sticks next to most people.  Also, why is it the really pale people like us just can't tan??  I always go straight to red.  Ouch!

Sucks because self tanners just make me look orange.  So do a LOT of foundations out there.  I've also never tried MAC foundations, but I use Bare Escentuals, and I'm a perfect "Fairly Light".  Super light with pink undertones.  Not ORANGE thank you!!


----------



## seabird (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_Haha!  Count me in also!  I'm so pathetically white, my legs look like white sticks next to most people.  Also, why is it the really pale people like us just can't tan??  I always go straight to red.  Ouch!_

 
I'm very pale but I'm also warm toned, and the second I step in the sun I start to tan. I've only ever burnt once in my life and that was because I decided to sit in 38oC degrees in the sun for 5 hours with no sunscreen. I have the best of both worlds


----------



## kokometro (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm Carrie and I know that my Irish genes are all to blame for my lack of pigmentation.  My mom is HALF Blackfoot Indian and I got nothing from that side of the family. Thanks dad. He's all Irish too. 

In high school, I would get sent to the school nurse if I showed up without makeup. Death warmed over is the term I believed they used. I guess they didn't want to catch my paleness.

First day I come out in shorts, people actually tell me I have the whitest legs they've ever seen.  I'm not so much porcelain on my face because I  have freckles and my skin throws a lot of red. I'm NW20 most of the time.  I'm not complaining at all because I don't have the lightest complexion on the block, but it's often hard to foundation that is right. I've tried a few lines like Prescriptives and they couldn't match me. (How is that possible?)  I've had success with Clinique Moisture makeup in Linen, but Sephora is always out! I pretty much stay with Mac. 

Can I still be in this group if I Mystic??? lol


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Hi!





Me_

 
Wow you look gorgeous, don't mind what other people say, your skin is fabulous! It makes you look like a porcelain doll, very belle epoque.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 4, 2008)

Heya!  I'm another pale one.  I don't know what I am in MAC, but I'm currently using L'Oreal True Match foundation in Nude Ivory.  It's the only foundation I've used that doesn't make me orange.  When I was younger I used to try to even things out with a white powder (not that it was noticeable, as I'm that pale!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know better than that now!   Now that I've found makeup that suits me, I love being pale!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm Lauren, 18, and extremely extremely pale. I have grey eyes, and at the moment I have dark chocolate brown hair. Though my hair has been every colour except for yellow and pink.

I have one of those god awful stereotypical 'English Rose' complexions. Pale pale, with these bright rosy cheeks. Which at least give the illusion that I'm not dead. And because I have such ridiculous pink/blue undertones. Almost everything is way too yellow.

I'm also allergic to the sun, so I'm rarely out in it, or have super strength sunblock on when I am. 


I at times cross the realm of Porcelain and go straight into the land of the walking dead.


----------



## mia779 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am also pale NW15 sometimes a little lighter or darker sometimes i do feel a little odd living in australia and being ghostly pale and surrounded by brown or orange legs at my school but i love my pale skin although some people dont heres a pic of me no make up at a pool party its awful photo lol 

l_ffaef12df494b32f70e04735cd76656c.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_I'm very pale but I'm also warm toned, and the second I step in the sun I start to tan. I've only ever burnt once in my life and that was because I decided to sit in 38oC degrees in the sun for 5 hours with no sunscreen. I have the best of both worlds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, I take the palest foundation colour I can find in the winter/spring, and then go up by about two or three shades in the summer, I tan really easily. Although my nose tends to burn a little. 
I don't ever really set out to get a tan, I wear a sunscreen (spf 15 on my body, 20 on my face) but I still manage to tan, even in the pathetic west of Ireland sunshine. 
And I get looads of freckles in the summer. I used not to like them, but ever since I started posting on makeup forums around a year ago I've had loads of compliments on them, and now I love my freckles!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Hi!

 I'm Andrea! I am BE in Fair with dyed red hair (naturaly ash brown) with hazel (honey brown/yellow/olive green/blue grey) eyes that change with the colors I wear and my mood. I have combo skin that drives me nutz. I have an oily t-zone with hormonal break outs and dry skin everywhere else. 





my eye color





Me
_

 
You are so gorgeous - a southern belle!

I have your exact skin & my eyes are exactly the same color as yours - I can't believe it. I use BE too. But, I'm hoping that the new MAC loose Minerals is going to be my new favorite.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 22, 2008)

The new MAC Beauty Powder blushes are so gorgeous on very pale skin (they look great on WOC too) but when you're so pale like all of us, some blushes can make you look like a clown - these used with a 187 brush are beautiful flush colors.


----------



## Esme (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, can I play, too? My name is Mitzy and I am of Irish and natiive American descent. I have never tried MAC foundation, but I love their highly pigmented eye shadows! I am very, very pale, but tan a little. I am suprised and pleased at home many people there are from Australia on here! I am originallly from Oregon, but live in Perth, Australia right now. I use the lightest shade of Chanel foundation in the summer and sometimes use a mineral make up foundation, but now that I am a bit older (50 in April) my skin is a little drier, so that doesn't always work for me. I don't use much foundation anyway, because my skin is pretty good. I have some freckles and a little redness on my cheeks and around my nose, sometimes, so I need the foundation in those areas once in awhile. I naturally have very dark, almost black hair, with ashen highlights at the front and on top. I have very little gray. My eyes are dark hazel green, so I can do pretty dramatic make ups. My eyelashes and eyebrows are black, and I have my eyelashes died blacker, so I don't HAVE to do mascara unless I need it for thickening. I wear  glasses to work so I often don't wear mascara, it sort of irritates my eyes, sometimes, but when I do, I use Dior Show in black.
I am thrilled to see this thread and hope it goes on forever! I really want to try that Clinique White in Bloom now! I go soooo pale in the winter, that would be pretty. I can't do much sparkle, because I don't want to accentuate what wrinkles I do have.
I can rock the red lipstick, though, let me tell you!! Sometimes I think that comes with age, maybe?


----------



## Esme (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang!! Now, after some short research, it doesn't look like White in Bloom products are available in Australia? Anyone know where I could lay my hands on some?!!
TIA!


----------



## frocher (Mar 23, 2008)

.......


----------



## Briar (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Me too, I take the palest foundation colour I can find in the winter/spring, and then go up by about two or three shades in the summer, I tan really easily. Although my nose tends to burn a little. 
I don't ever really set out to get a tan, I wear a sunscreen (spf 15 on my body, 20 on my face) but I still manage to tan, even in the pathetic west of Ireland sunshine. 
And I get looads of freckles in the summer. I used not to like them, but ever since I started posting on makeup forums around a year ago I've had loads of compliments on them, and now I love my freckles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do the same thing, very pale in the winter but through summer, even with sunscreen I tend to tan.  Unfortunately my tan mostly shows up on my left arm, which is in the sun while I'm driving.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks pretty goofy to have tan on one arm and one side of my neck.  My big beef with my pale skin is that I have pale freckles that only show up in the winter when the rest of my skin gets super white.  So, I just look blotchy.  In the summer my whole face becomes the color of my freckles and it all evens out.  I've thought about using self-tanner through the winter to keep the even skin tone but it tends to make me break out.


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 5, 2008)

<waves> "Hi, I'm aradiapdx (or Beth), and I am pale."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another pale girl here. At least I live in the cloudy and rainy north, where most people get less sun than normal. Of course, many still work for the perfect tan. I have never been very into being tan. I am naturally pale and have come to love it. While finding foundations can be a challlenge at times, it seems a small price for healthier skin. Besides, I think creamy white skin is lovely. 

As I mentioned, I am quite fair (MUFE #15), I have hazel eyes (sometimes green, sometimes brown), and auburn/brown hair that I dye to add more vibrant red to it. I am 28 and live in Portland, OR. How I wish we had an Armani counter here because they have foundation that looks like it may actually be too pale for me "gasp". I do love MUFE Mat Velvet+ in #15. It is lighter than MAC NC15, and is a great shade for me most of the year (just a tiny touch too light for me in summer, when I will blend in a tiny bit of a darker shade). I just started really poking around Specktra, and must say so far it is just fabulous.

Oh, and for reference, here I am:






I love these "Porcelain" threads. What a wonderful idea. Yay for pale beauties!


----------



## Winterwhite (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I do the same thing, very pale in the winter but through summer, even with sunscreen I tend to tan.  Unfortunately my tan mostly shows up on my left arm, which is in the sun while I'm driving.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Looks pretty goofy to have tan on one arm and one side of my neck._

 
Because I try to avoid chemical sunscreens for my whole body, or at least not to use them that_often, instead I figured the only way to protect skin in summer is to actually wear longsleeves. If you have them in white, it does not make much of a difference to T-Shirts anywise in "quality of wearing". I like this much better than getting tanned or sunburned. 
For driving I fabricated my own "slip-on sleeves" ;D from old shirts, so I can protect my arms without wearing too many clothes in the heat. Looks probably a bit funny, but to me it´s worth it and much better than a bright red arm.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Hurray! Pale party!

I'm NW15 in MAC's studio stick foundation, too light for the majority of their foundations. Plenty of pink undertones rule out their NC stuff (except for under eye concealer). Naturally brown hair (not that anyone has seen it in _years_) and brown eyes. Being out in the sun for much time tends to make me sick (nausea, headache, etc), and I usually neither tan nor burn. I can trace my veins over the majority of my body. Mmm, translucency. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, it helps when you have to have blood taken. No excuses for the nurse/whoever missing!

It was cool the other day when a friend I hadn't seen in a while commented on how "paper white" I am - and then continued to say how jealous he is!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

  I can trace my veins over the majority of my body  
 
Meeeeee too. It's annoying on my feet though! Lol


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Meeeeee too. It's annoying on my feet though! Lol_

 

I think it's on the legs and eyelids that it annoys me the most. Though, the ones on the feet certainly aren't pretty. It doesn't help that I have big (women's size 11, usually), wide (d width isn't quite enough), flat feet. Blech. 

Oh well! This is why I have pretty tights, good bases for eye makeup and fun shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, it's one reason.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 13, 2008)

heehee! Oh yeah...I forgot about the eyelid ones...those ARE annoying! but easily coverable. I feel you on the flat feet issue as well. They are a PAINNNNNNN in my booty (espec after working out on 'em for 2hrs or walking all day)...actually feet, but you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So lately I've really been wanting to buy *Sonia Kashuk's* Loose Powder makeup. I forgot which I tested (probably the lightest, "naked") on my arm and it blended perfectly...it was soooo light... probably the lighest color I've found that doesn't have yellow undertones etc for me....Anyone else have any feelings regarding if it's actually good? I hope it's as good as her brushes!


----------



## KinkyKel (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohhh great thread, Ive been signed up for AGES but never got round to posting till I saw this thread.

So I'll introduce myself, Im Kel, Iv got dark brown hair (when im not dying it that is) dark brown eyes and lovely pale skin, Cletic complexion the folks back home in Scotland call it.

Ive constantly fake tanned over the years, I used to do podium dancing and if you were tanned it looked better on stage. Iv been stopped for a while now and lately i have been getting fed up of tanning, so im getting used to being pale & proud.

These thread have been fantastic, , I usualy use Studio Fix Concealor in NW15 (tho in cool tonned, odd! anyway..)so I decided to get the studio fix liquid foundatio in the same shade, big mistake it is orange, not living near a MAC counter I couldnt try it before I bought it, so Im gonna have to keep that for when im a little darker. 

So im on the hunt for a new foundation at the moment, I have been seaching the site for a swatch of the NC15 Studio Fluid but no joy.

Loooking farward to having a look at the other threads and chatting.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Hurray! Pale party!

I'm NW15 in MAC's studio stick foundation, too light for the majority of their foundations. Plenty of pink undertones rule out their NC stuff (except for under eye concealer). Naturally brown hair (not that anyone has seen it in years) and brown eyes. Being out in the sun for much time tends to make me sick (nausea, headache, etc), and I usually neither tan nor burn. I can trace my veins over the majority of my body. Mmm, translucency. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, it helps when you have to have blood taken. No excuses for the nurse/whoever missing!

It was cool the other day when a friend I hadn't seen in a while commented on how "paper white" I am - and then continued to say how jealous he is!_

 
Sounds like you described me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate the vein thing - I feel like I have jellyfish skin


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2008)

On the plus side, at least for me, I've found that with the pale skin, dark brown hair & eyes, I can pretty much wear any color. Any blush color works as long as I use a light hand or 187 brush, I can wear any color eyeshadow too. Prolly the only color thats a little difficult is orange - although corals are pretty.

Also, you guys should try Refined Golden bronzer &/or Eversun Beauty Powder Blush. Those colors are awesome sun tints for the very fair.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey I'm NC15, probably a little lighter, I have golden brown hair with blue eyes. I have struggled with finding a foundation for ages. 
I have acne scars on the sides of my chin but the rest of my skin is pretty good. I'm currently looking for a new blush, I'm think about trying nars orgasm and need a contour colour.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_On the plus side, at least for me, I've found that with the pale skin, dark brown hair & eyes, I can pretty much wear any color. Any blush color works as long as I use a light hand or 187 brush, I can wear any color eyeshadow too. Prolly the only color thats a little difficult is orange - although corals are pretty.

Also, you guys should try Refined Golden bronzer &/or Eversun Beauty Powder Blush. Those colors are awesome sun tints for the very fair._

 
That sounds just like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to work oranges in anyway, though. Tis my favourite colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, in terms of Eversun BPB: LOVE. I've had it since the BPBs came out and I absolutely adore it.


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 21, 2008)

I can add to this, i'm quite pale, the usual red hair and freckles. lol.


----------



## Zhia (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Hi!

 I'm Andrea! I am BE in Fair with dyed red hair (naturaly ash brown) with hazel (honey brown/yellow/olive green/blue grey) eyes that change with the colors I wear and my mood. I have combo skin that drives me nutz. I have an oily t-zone with hormonal break outs and dry skin everywhere else. 





my eye color





Me

I don't tan very well I burn instead...and usualy it's the blistering type. So I avoid the sun as much as I can in the summer to avoid the pain. Even just being in the sun for a little while makes my skin hurt. The most color I get is my driving arm....lol...and even then it doesn't look like much of a tan unless I take my watch off to show it's actualy has color.

I used to have people call me "casper" in college and an ex that said that he could find me in the dark cause "You glow in the dark". But I love me skin I think it looks pretty._

 
WOW! If ONLY my pale skin looked as half as good as yours! 

My name is Leij, Im 23 years *ahem* young. Im a pale blue eyed blonde swede. I dont use any kind of foundation so cant give a numberthingy in that.

I like being pale, I just wish my skin wast so uneven in color..And that I couldnt see my vains..Everywhere.. Is there anything you can do about having an uneven tone? I can live with the veins, but I feel like Im dirty pale thanks to my uneven skin tone. I wish I could be more proud of my skin color!


----------



## Pimpinett (May 6, 2008)

^I feel you on the uneven skin tone issue - I honestly don't know which parts of me I should try to match, the yellow undertones on my neck and chest, the pink and red in my cheeks and nose or the underlying neutral tones in the rest of my face. It's baffling.
SA's like to match me up with yellow-toned foundations, but I tend to think that they make me look like I'm wearing self-tanner at best (LM Warm Ivory did that), which is not the look I'm going for, or jaundiced at worst.

I'm Karin, I'm from Sweden and I'm pale, but not extremely so - I tan fairly easily, but seeing how my mother and grandmother look after a lifetime of hard tanning, I wear sunblock all the time. My natural hair colour was a golden blonde the last time I saw it, but I've kept it black for over ten years now, which gives me a more cool-toned colouring that I like. Blue eyes, probably a MAC NC/NW15 or 20, although I've never tried their foundations.


----------



## Growing Wings (May 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions for good contour colours?  Everything I've tried seems to dark/brown.


----------



## Paramnesia (May 21, 2008)

Oh thats a good question, I've always been wondering that too and bronzers look so fake.


----------



## Growing Wings (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Oh thats a good question, I've always been wondering that too and bronzers look so fake._

 
I've just been to MAC and picked up Strada.  I used the 169 brush, and it only needs a light hand, but it looks better than others I've tried


----------



## Paramnesia (May 22, 2008)

Oh I'll have to look into that thanks.


----------



## Sanayhs (May 22, 2008)

My favourite contour shade is emote, which was sadly limited edition. You can still find it kicking around, though. I like the new bronzers with Solar Fields - a light handed application with a 187 and it works. I actually use Solar Riche.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone here tried x-rocks with a very light hand?  Wondering if it could work on us fair ladies!


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (May 26, 2008)

I can totally relate to this thread. I actually went tanning quite a few times and it basically made it so that Studio fix fluid in NC15 is no longer too dark for me.  Only thing is, I'm an NW, but the SFF in NW15 is still too dark.  I really love the full coverage of the Studio Fix Fluid so I'm kind of fed up, as the NC is a little too yellow.
Lancome as one called Teinte Idole, but the lightest is too light and the next one is too dark.  It's very hard to find just the right shade for me.
I need a pinkish undertoned foundation that is full coverage that is about the same lightness as NC15 but not as yellow - seems impossible to find!


----------



## rachybloom (May 31, 2008)

Hi! I'm Rachel, and despite living in sunny Phoenix, I'm as white as Snow White :] I've found that Laura Mercier foundations in Porcelain (or Cameo) work perfectly but blushes always seem too intense! I'm scared I look like a china doll or something when applying blush and always check it ten million times before I arrive at my destination!

I love being pale though, it's a nice break from the "orange" phase the entire world seems to be in right now! I associate being pale with class and sophistication!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 1, 2008)

I need a neutral foundation, I have light pink undertones but NW doesn't suit me and still undecided about NC.


----------



## kippeydale (Jun 11, 2008)

yay!  I am so glad that there is a thread for the very fair.  I was beginning to think that everyone on beauty messageboards had lovely tan skin!!  I have never tried MAC foundations, but in most other foundations, I am Intensity 1.  In Estee Lauder, I am 1C1.

I pretty much stay the same color year round.  I just add a dab of bronzer during the summers as my arms tend to get some color aka freckles.  

Because I am so pink, I really struggle trying to find light foundations that aren't too yellow.  Even a lot of colors labeled "Ivory" are yellow on me!

And to the person who mentioned Cornsilk foundations:  I TOTALLY rocked Cornsilk foundation in junior high.


----------



## adela88 (Jun 11, 2008)

strada is the best for contouring


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 11, 2008)

You know what's my favourite thing? When "translucent" powders show up with a colour on me. Any one else bumped into this? Not all of them do, but some...


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay! I'm not the only one! I am yet to find a foundation light enough for me, my neck is super pale so everything I try makes my face look orange next to my neck. I've just bought Laura Mercier tinted moisturiser and foundation in the palest shades (Porcelain and Ivory?) and they seem pretty good so far. Hurrah!


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You know what's my favourite thing? When "translucent" powders show up with a colour on me. Any one else bumped into this? Not all of them do, but some..._

 
Oh yeah - so many are either pink or orange on me...

Not a good look


----------



## Millgrove (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Has anyone here tried x-rocks with a very light hand? Wondering if it could work on us fair ladies!_

 
I had the MA put some on me over the loose Mineralize Foundation in Light.

It came out pretty coppery, not as dark or as plum as it looks.

Both need to be applied lightly on me (NW15 skin with too much pink in my cheeks, so I balance with NC15), but it was a lot better than I expected.

Bought it, still not sure how much I'll use it.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_You know what's my favourite thing? When "translucent" powders show up with a colour on me. Any one else bumped into this? Not all of them do, but some..._

 
I've found this to be true, as well! When I used to wear drugstore powders it really was apparent.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 12, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a very fair/pale pressed powder that won't make me break out? TIA


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littleinkpot* 

 
_Yay! I'm not the only one! I am yet to find a foundation light enough for me, my neck is super pale so everything I try makes my face look orange next to my neck. I've just bought Laura Mercier tinted moisturiser and foundation in the palest one (Porcelain?) and it seems pretty good so far. Hurrah! 

I had a major (MAJOR!) case of sunburn in January (on a cold cloudy day at the beach - even the light reflecting off the sand burns me apparently!) and I'm still burnt (red, not tanned) in June. I'm terrified I'll get skin cancer now, it was NOT fun and it's changed the texture of my skin where I got burnt the worst. Being pale sucks for me, I look horrid. Some girls pull it off perfectly, not me, I just look sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm the same, whenever I wear foundation, even concealer my face looks orange, especially compared to my super pale neck. I tried that tinted moisturiser and it was too dark for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm thinking of trying NC15 in Select SPF Foundation, so I hope that'll suit me better than NW15... just have to find time to get to MAC.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm NW15, maybe NW20 right now since I've been out in the sun quite a lot. People at my old job used to call me Casper because of how pale I am. Better pale than orange with leathery skin at age 20 from tanning!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm an NC20-25. I gave up on tanning... but it did one good thinfor me, got rid of my freckels!
i have a little tint to my skin tone, being cool toned.

i wear red lips every day because it looks so damn good on porcelain skin!!!

if anyone is having trouble finding a red lipstick that loooks GREAT... try Revlon's Ridaint Ruby... i forgot the line of the lipsticks... but it's the ones that have the lip conitioner in the middle of the colour, they are great, and since chapped lips look really bad with red lips, the chap stick in the middle cuts out the middle man!!!


----------



## ktdetails (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantMAKEUPmyMIND* 

 
_Can anyone suggest a very fair/pale pressed powder that won't make me break out? TIA_

 
TRY MAC MSF NATURAL POWDER IN LIGHT.  IT SURPRISINGLY NATURAL AND BLENDS INTO MY WHITE NECK.


----------



## somethingsinful (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi! I am SomethingSinful and I too am "pigmently challenged" I am not sure of my foundation color as of late but when I was younger  I used to use a color called china white and I have blue/gray eyes and auburn hair which I just love


----------



## clarity (Jun 14, 2008)

hi girls, i'm sure this question has probably been answered but there is so many pages and i'm new here so i don't know where to post! haha. 
i'm having trouble finding a foundation i am really happy with, i've tryed using stuido fix fluid in nc15 this looked hideous for my pale skin, i then tryed nw20 but was to dark, tryed mixing both to see what i could get and this was better, but i am still very unhappy with it. 
any ideas? id be greatful for some help!


----------



## rbella (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm so pale it hurts.  I have a couple suggestions.  First for contouring, I use GirLactik's Star Powder in Bronze for contour and then NARS Orgasm or Luster over.  It really looks lovely.

As far as  powders go.  I seem to always be screwed on this as well.  I have found that Laura Mercier's loose translucent works well, but sometimes I feel that it is almost too pale.  I've been using Chanel's loose powder and that has been working really well for me.

Best neutral liner for lips is Kevyn Aucoin's  Medium pencil.  It is so awesome it makes me cry!!!!!!!!  You can use it with everything from MAC's Politely Pink and High Tea to Chanel's Waikiki and any Vincent Longo Neutral.  It is amazing!!!!!!!!


GirLactik's Star Powder in Bronze (Bottom Right):





Kevyn Aucoin's Lip Liner (Fleshtone in Medium):
http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/Drug...0&op_sharpen=1


----------



## ktdetails (Jun 14, 2008)

For those of us that still need a lighter foundation than what we can find in stores - have any of you tried this company called Atelier?  They have their liquid foundations and they carry these 2 other colors one called Zero Minus and the Other Called Zero Plus.  You are supposed to use them to lighten or darken your foundation to get the right shade.  I don't know if mixing them with a different brand messes with the consistency (so that you have to get THEIR foundation and then lighten THEIR foundation)  But it seemed like such a great concept.  "Get this white foundation fluid specifically meant to help you adjust your color to be lighter!" type deal.  Here's the link to their website.  I personally haven't tried their products - but I might. 
FACE atelier Cosmetics


----------



## elleread (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ I use Face Atelier's Ultra Foundation in #1, Porcelain. It's an absolutely lovely foundation though very hard to get hold of here in the UK! Very light feeling with great coverage. It's just right for my fair skin, and being yellow based it counteracts the redness in my cheeks. I haven't tried the Zero Minus though. 

I believe their foundations are silicone based, so I'm not sure if the Zero Minus would mix well with other brands. The good thing about being silicone based is that you don't need a seperate primer (or so they claim!)


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm quite fair (in high school my friends called me The Porcelain Doll) and have a really hard time finding makeup, especially foundation, that looks good on me. I recently bought the ivory shade of Cover Girl TruBlend liquid foundation and although it's still too dark it's the closest I've come so far to matching my skin tone. It gives good coverage too, makes my pesky freckles nearly invisible.


----------



## plexivixen (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello! I'm Erica and am super pale. I have naturally dark hair, that is close to black. I'm paler than any MAC foundation and I have brown eyes. Lately I have been tanning just to get a bit of color. I'm white as a ghost in the winter and love it. =)


----------



## Sparkling (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new here, but pale all my life!  Never could tan, stopped trying about 30 years ago.

I'm 44 and have fun shocking people with that, since I don't look it (you know why).  Most people guess me to be at least 10 years younger (which is cool since my husband's 13 years younger than I am, so we match a little better.  Heh).

I have natural darkish golden blonde hair and hazel/green eyes (one is browner).  [The adorable husband is blond and blue-eyed.] I'm a combo of Swedish and other northern European stock.  I had a terrible time over the years finding any appropriate foundation like many of you.  Then around 1992 I found a Prescriptives color called Porcelain and it was great...then 2 years after that they shifted everything to pink for some reason.  WTF!!  That sucked.  Couldn't find ANYTHING decent until Laura Mercier's Tinted Moisturizer, also a Porcelain, 7 years ago or so, but then I stopped using liquid at all.  Even that was really too heavy.

Now, I cleanse with extra virgin olive oil, layer on some Paula's Choice BHA gel, "moisturize" with an oil-free version of Olay, and my foundation is Everyday Minerals in Ivory.  For powder touchups I have used a cheapo Cover Girl pressed powder compact in Translucent Light or Ivory, for many years.  Skin is the clearest it's ever been, and far less oily.  Took long enough to find a combo that worked!

I'm glad there's a place here where we glowin' gals can be appreciated.  There are some pics of me with a small dance troupe in costume from years ago.  I look a glowing ghostly blue in those pics, and the redhead in the group looks normal. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 26, 2008)

I think I've found my match, I'm currently testing Select SPF in NC15 and seems to be the best match so far. My skin tone is deceiving, I'm clearly NW but the NC neutralizes the red in my face and with a NW powder to give my back a little warmth this foundation looks good. Feels really nice on, barely even feel like I'm wearing a foundation. I'm probably more like a NC10 but yeah unfortunately thats not available.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay. NYX foundation is offically the best color match for fair ladies! I can't believe how light they are! Pale is SO light that I had to use the second color, which has NEVER happened!!


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm Raevyn (Rae for short, a.k.a Erin) from Sydney, Aus, and I'm a pale-o-holic. I am naturally blonde/ginger curly hair and green eyes, though lately I've been dying my hair a rich, deep, bright red to enhance my pale skin and green eyes. I have Irish/Scottish/Cornish/Welsh/French/Russian/Spanish ancestry (my ancestors got around apparently) but am a born and bred Aussie.

I love being pale - I very briefly went through a phase when I was 14 of trying fake tan, but decided I liked being different and standing out from all the kids at my surfer high school, which has been confirmed by the fact that I have no wrinkles and nice smooth skin and they're all starting to show signs of early aging (I'm only 22). I use a brightening face mask at least once a week and always use sunscreen and wear a hat and large sunglasses most of the time. I avoid going outside between 11am and 2pm in summer here, I despise sunburn. Even my little gothy friends refer to me as "the pale one" when pointing me out to people, a huge compliment in my books. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think pale legs look really hot in a nice pair of heels and usually dress in all black with bright red nails and lips to bring out my skin tone.

I've been using MAC Studio Fix in NC15, but am currently finding it to be a little too dark (perhaps it's the powder I'm using, not sure yet, but I'll figure it out) unfortunately it seems that the MAC counters here rarely have the lightest shade in the other MAC foundations (they usually only go as low as 20) I'm waiting for samples of MUFE's Mat+ to arrive to try that out.

If you have slight pink undertones as I do and are looking for a good, red nail polish, I highly recommend OPI's Quarter of a Cent Cherry. For lips, even though it takes a bit of maintenance and is not the best formula, MAC's Ruby Woo is an almost perfect shade (and apparently Gwen Stefani's fav shade, so you can't go wrong!)

Thank God for this thread!


----------



## ColorMeMac (Jul 10, 2008)

*This may sound REALLY weird, but I'm just DYING to become pale and porcelain! I used to have such beautiful white skin when I was a baby, but I tan SOO easily now that  I'm barely an NC25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try some products (Murad) to lighten my skin, I really want to go back to the way I was and be an NC15..or even lighter!

GAHH, I envy you! I HATE being tan and I live in California, LA!!*

*Bleh...you girls are soo lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

hi everyone, I thought I would introduce myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm lyndee, 23, and I refuse to tan. I remember trying to, in junior high, and being jealous of the other girls who could get golden... but now I love my skin and do everything I can to keep it as light as possible (lots of sunscreen, hiding from the sun, etc). I'm actually kind've PINK right now, which bugs me a little... I want to be just creamy white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no idea what shade in MAC I am, as I've never been matched. I've started using Tarte tinted moisturizer in facade and that's been working pretty well for me. I have dark blue eyes and naturally light brown hair that I dye black. I really like the contrast against my pale skin and the blue-ish tones in the black bring out the blue in my eyes.

anyways, hi... I think this is my first post here (even though I've been reading the forum for weeks!)


----------



## innocent (Jul 28, 2008)

let me introduce myself, i'm a woman of no color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fluorescent, and i love it!
thanx to the author of the topic, it's not right that we're not represented enough in media and public space.
i have brown eyes and similar hair but i dye it in blue/black, 'cause i'm a goth person
finding right face make up is really pain in the ass, but i manage somehow, lately using shiseido smoothing veil and loving it, but i don't have problematic skin, just dry. and white, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love you, fair beauties


----------



## aleksis210 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum, but I too I have *no color* _very_ yellow-toned with a bit of dietary rosacea (I drink waaay too much caffeine) everything I put on my face makes my neck look so yellow in comparison!!!....I have naturally pale blonde hair but just recently I dyed it brown which sucks cause it looks gross on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my eyes are very light brown...my little sister calls them "yellow" lol.. if my face could be the same color as my neck I think I'd be in heaven! Oh and I'm a MAC NC15(in concealer)but for foundation I am in LOVE with MUFE mat velvet found. in #20 'ivory'...I was also jealous of all the "tanned" girls in high school but as soon as I started looking up to people like Claudia Schiffer (freakin' stunning)and I put down the bronzer for a sec (lol)...I realized how amazing porcelain skin can look. I think people are kind of "afraid" of having really white skin because in a way it's not the social standard of beauty today, but I really *LOVE* standing out in a crowd with my ghostly skin! I too have started avoiding the sun to get it to be even whiter...I also started looking up bleaching creams etc. but they seem kind of suspicious .....I think to this day the greatest compliment I've gotten on my skin was from a Lady I use to work with she said "Your skin is beautiful it's so milky and smoooooth"  haha. Oh and Nars makes an AMAZING loose powder called "snow" it's perfect for porcelain skin and it's about $34 for a POUND!! Oh and all my friends gave me the nickname 'snow bunny'...and all the assholes called me powder


----------



## Insalubrity (Jul 29, 2008)

Im all for this idea.  Im 19 and when I'm tan im NC15 with green eyes and (naturally) blond hair though at the moment its dyed a brown/black.


----------



## jlundy (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Jamie and I am Irish... enough said, hahaha. I use NW 15 concealer-- the foundation is a bit too orange for my taste. I have dark brown hair and blue/green eyes, depending. I am so glad that someone started this thread because I feel so ignored by the makeup industry-- I cannot wear strong colors, nor does anyone seem able to match my skin tone. Now I've found a sisterhood here, and we are all so beautiful!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi, I am Sara. NW15 which I think is still to dark at times! Here I am living in beautiful sunny california! In the middle of summer and I am complaining that NW15 may still be to dark! Imagine That! I wear studio fix now but i was wanting to try make up forever foundation. Any ideas what shade I would wear in that line? Thanks for all the assistance!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm Heidi and come from Finland, prolly explains my paleness quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have blue-greenish eyes and a light brown natural hair but right now it's bleach to a allmost whiteish blonde.
I wear SFF in NC15 wich is now in the summer wich is a good match for me but I fear that when the winter comes it might be just a tad too dark, not much but maybe something that I'll notice myself.. But I think I can live wiht that because everything else in that foundation is pure love. And the price is OK too, maybe a bit expensive for a student but I can manage that just about. That's one thing why I can't really change it because it's the only foundation that really gives my the coverage that I need and has the right tone for my skin that I can afford..


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey I'm Rachel I'm NW15, and now wear an Ivory 2 in Lancome's Teinte Idole Ultra foundation. I've only recently come to embrace my paleness. Pic in profile for proof of my ghostliness


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 9, 2008)

MrsRjizzle you should try 'alabaster' MUFE mat velvet+ foundation


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, I am Sarah and I am too pale for MAC foundations, though I do use the translucent setting powder and it seems to work for me!

I am of various blonde/redheaded descent, and burn in the sun after 5 minutes so I use SPF50 or higher year round.  MAC is one of my many weaknesses but I think I am becoming sensitive (possibly allergic, NOoOOOOooo!) to their eye makeup and am starting to shop for a new brand to dedicate myself to.  Sad face.


----------



## widdershins (Aug 17, 2008)

I just bought MUFE Mat Velvet in Alabaster and I loooove it. It dries to a really nice finish and it's a really good neutral light shade.


----------



## Retromom104 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey there! I am also a fair skinned gal. I am 39 and just getting back to my old makeup addiction after having kids. My dad always used to call it my "prison pallor". I have light brown/dirty blonde hair and brown eyes. I have no idea what MAC color I am, maybe a NW15? I gave up on liquid foundation a long time ago. Right now, I am using MSF in Light/Medium natural and loving it. I am also new to MAC and having so much fun with makeup again.

Danielle


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I just bought MUFE Mat Velvet in Alabaster and I loooove it. It dries to a really nice finish and it's a really good neutral light shade._

 
It sounds very pretty. I just tried the MUFE HD in 115 Ivory and I love it too.


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Aug 18, 2008)

hey, i'm also a fair skinned gal, and since fall is around the corner, I'm gettin interested in the darker, more red/burgundy, possibly plum. blushes (trying to lay off the pinks and plain old contouring). Any reccomendations? (I was thinking of Desert Rose, Ambering Rose, or even Merrily from the Sonic Chic collection. The upcoming Plum-de-Bois from Cult of Cherry doesn't look bad either...) Also, if you dont see my sig, imma NC/NW 15.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Hi, I am Sara. NW15 which I think is still to dark at times! Here I am living in beautiful sunny california! In the middle of summer and I am complaining that NW15 may still be to dark! Imagine That! I wear studio fix now but i was wanting to try make up forever foundation. Any ideas what shade I would wear in that line? Thanks for all the assistance!!!_

 

I have the exact same problem! Except that I live in Florida...but I'd love to know how MUFE is if you try it!


----------



## cherry845 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey! I'm Karie and I am from Canada. I have golden brown hair with the slightest hint of red, as well as med-dark green eyes and NW15 skin. I love how often I can go up to a counter and know exactly which shade I am, even before I look - and that's the lightest one. 

My beige skinned friend and I love going to the cities best out door pool which can get some pretty strong rays. I'd rather put on spf 50 and slip on goggles to dive in the pool, rather than do what she enjoys, which is lying on a towel sweating in the sun.

As you can tell, I hate tanning, as well as bronzers. I have never bought one for myself, but when I go to my mom's makeup room and try hers I come out looking incredibly fake looking with a hint of orange. The most I would do is get one of those brushes with the bronze sparkles and brush it across my cheekbones during the warm months.

To all the naturally fairs!


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilrumpkinkb* 

 
_hey, i'm also a fair skinned gal, and since fall is around the corner, I'm gettin interested in the darker, more red/burgundy, possibly plum. blushes (trying to lay off the pinks and plain old contouring). Any reccomendations? (I was thinking of Desert Rose, Ambering Rose, or even Merrily from the Sonic Chic collection. The upcoming Plum-de-Bois from Cult of Cherry doesn't look bad either...) Also, if you dont see my sig, imma NC/NW 15._

 
Desert Rose is lovely. I use that and Plum Foolery in the fall. They have different finishes, so it's what I feel like that day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you're daring, and have a very very light hand or are willing to blend the crap out of your face, I love Fleur Power. It leans a touch towards pink rather than plum and is one of my faves when I have the patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah! I just realized I've never posted here!

Hi! I'm JediFarfy! I'm an NW15, with a light hand. I have green - green/blue eyes and light brown hair with a touch of red in colder weather and blonder bits in the summer. I turn into a lobster when I wear less than SPF 45. Luckily, Seattle doesn't get as much sun as many of you, so the crustasean look doesn't happen too often. 

My main products are: NW15 in all these: Select SPF liquid and Studio Fix powder (switching to another powder though, now that i'm primarily using liquid), Studio Stick concealer (under eye), Select Cover-up (spots and blemishes).

JF


----------



## m_floffy_boes (Aug 29, 2008)

I really don't get why people say that pale people can't wear strong eyeshadow colours. It really gets on my nerves.

I'm lighter than NC15 (NW5 sheer select powder is pretty much my colour, haha), yet all I wear is bright and strong eyeshadow colours.

Everyone (including magazines as well, which really pisses me off) says 'oooh, pale people should stick to more sheer/lighter colours etc etc', and I'm sat there thinking 'wtf, why?'. Surely having pale skin creates a better canvas for bright make-up anyway?
*shrug*

Btw-I'm Niamh, as everyone is introducing themselves!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m_floffy_boes* 

 
_I really don't get why people say that pale people can't wear strong eyeshadow colours. It really gets on my nerves.

I'm lighter than NC15 (NW5 sheer select powder is pretty much my colour, haha), yet all I wear is bright and strong eyeshadow colours.

Everyone (including magazines as well, which really pisses me off) says 'oooh, pale people should stick to more sheer/lighter colours etc etc', and I'm sat there thinking 'wtf, why?'. Surely having pale skin creates a better canvas for bright make-up anyway?
*shrug*_

 





I also like to wear bright and bold colours, and dark colours too and IMo they suite me pretty well!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

I completely agree!  I wear bright/dark eyeshadows all the time, because I feel like lighter colors tend to wash me out (even more, if that's possible!!)  It's so nice to find someone else who is as annoyed by that as I am! 

... and I just realized I've never posted here before, so I'll have to do that, too!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

*Let me introduce myself...*

I wanted to do a separate post introducing myself.  I'm Rebecca/dark brown eyes/black hair/pigment challenged.  I don't know what color I am in MAC, because it's been forever since I was matched.  Right now I use Merle Norman tinted moisturizer in 'bare' and it's still too dark for me.  When that runs out, I'll be going to MAC Select Tint in NC20, which is the the lightest and probably too dark, or Satinfinish in NC15. 

It really makes me sad when people say that I shouldn't wear dark eyeshadow or bright cheek color because I'm so pale.  But since my eyes and hair are so dark, if I don't wear bright/deep colors, I seriously look dead!  It's aggrevating, but I love hearing compliments on the contrast between my skin and hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone else have the problem with certain colors (mainly corals and reds) turning TOO orange on them?  I'm looking for a great red color for fall.  I'd love something matte, if possible.  The only red color I've had that works well for me is BeneFit silky Finish lipstick in Raisin' Cane, which is sheer and has a shimmer to it.  I'm looking for a true red color.  Thanks!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Let me introduce myself...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I wanted to do a separate post introducing myself.  I'm Rebecca/dark brown eyes/black hair/pigment challenged.  I don't know what color I am in MAC, because it's been forever since I was matched.  Right now I use Merle Norman tinted moisturizer in 'bare' and it's still too dark for me.  When that runs out, I'll be going to MAC Select Tint in NC20, which is the the lightest and probably too dark, or Satinfinish in NC15. 

It really makes me sad when people say that I shouldn't wear dark eyeshadow or bright cheek color because I'm so pale.  But since my eyes and hair are so dark, if I don't wear bright/deep colors, I seriously look dead!  It's aggrevating, but I love hearing compliments on the contrast between my skin and hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone else have the problem with certain colors (mainly corals and reds) turning TOO orange on them?  I'm looking for a great red color for fall.  I'd love something matte, if possible.  The only red color I've had that works well for me is BeneFit silky Finish lipstick in Raisin' Cane, which is sheer and has a shimmer to it.  I'm looking for a true red color.  Thanks!_

 
I have dark hair and I'm a NC10-NC15. I have Russian Red by MAC and it seems to work great for me


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Let me introduce myself...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I have dark hair and I'm a NC10-NC15. I have Russian Red by MAC and it seems to work great for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll have to try that one.  Thanks!  And btw I'm jealous you're an NC10.  If I could pale myself out more I would!


----------



## Manda-la (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey all! I just found this thread and think it's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name is Amanda, and I'm about an NW15. I have green eyes and naturally blonde-ish brown-y hair, but I've dyed it to red and I'M NEVER GOING BACK  When I was younger I had a severe allergic reaction to the sun, so the majority of the time I wear at LEAST SPF 50 and stay in doors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends like to say I'm a vampire... ALSO i'd like to add that I ADORE CoC, and loveeee the drama of a a red lip! Ohhhhh I love being pale


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Let me introduce myself...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I'll have to try that one.  Thanks!  And btw I'm jealous you're an NC10.  If I could pale myself out more I would!_

 
Haha, actually I'm very very dedicated to my skin. I know a lot of people think not getting any sun is unhealthy but it seems the way things are going now I don't have a problem. I wear hoodies year round to keep my skin pale and I don't tan at all :O

I was born super pale and I've always had pale skin, but it seems I went to NC10 during this past winter and it's stuck. :3 I have to admit though, looks hot when I'm in formal wear.


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Hey i am Nikki!!I am pale as we all are here welli am very very pale! People have told me i look sickly i have tanned in the past and gotten very dark but i have only been tan for 3 months of my life...it just wasnt me i am milky or thats what my hubby says i embrace my whiteness and i love it both of my parents are very very white with black hair and blue eyes..same here black hair blue eyes and pale skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am NC15 or NW15 depends on the day but these shades are still a lil dark :S


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Hey i am Nikki!!I am pale as we all are here welli am very very pale! People have told me i look sickly i have tanned in the past and gotten very dark but i have only been tan for 3 months of my life...it just wasnt me i am milky or thats what my hubby says i embrace my whiteness and i love it both of my parents are very very white with black hair and blue eyes..same here black hair blue eyes and pale skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am NC15 or NW15 depends on the day but these shades are still a lil dark :S


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha, I was wearing a skirt with bare legs the other day, and my friends mum asked me if I was wearing white tights.


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 12, 2008)

another pale girl here! im brown haired and green eyed. im a tag lighter than NC15. at the moment im mixing my mac with a loreal true match shade (w1) to get my correct match.

i agree with what someone else already said, russian red is a beautiful color on pale skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i too wear tons of color and dont really care what anyone else thinks. i like color!

i get a lot of the "you need a tan" from people. im ok with my pasteyness nowadays!


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello, I'm Alisha and I am probably more pale than everyone here, close to albino no tan only burn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     I am so glad to find a forum like this where others can relate to know what it is like being sooo pale. I have a love/hate relationship with my skintone. I love that since I don't tan or sunbathe I will not have to deal with aging (YUCK) leathery skin not attractive and also don't have to worry about skin cancer I wear like SPF 200! Porcelain skin does have a purity about it that I think is pretty. Why does the rest of the world think everyone should be tan? You do not know how many people come up to me and say you need some color on you! I hate that, I don't ask for their opinions why give it to me. I have 9 tattoos on my arms and I like to keep the colors vibrant by staying out of the sun that's my response to them. I have some summers done the Mystic Tan thing just too keep the stares and comments away, but that process is not fun especially the freaky way it fades. Then there's the whole foundation problem I've hard such a hard time as I'm sure many of you have finding a shade light enough. No MAC for all way too darks, don't want to try the drugstores brands as I don't like the texture. No Smashbox no NARS then along comes the one I'm in love with- Shiseido The Makup Dual Balancing Foundation in I00. It goes on smooth and is very light lasts all day too. Needless to say I have stocked up just in case it is discontinued or sold out at Sephora. I urge anyone super pale with skin that doesn't tan to try it. Again I am just glad to find there are other pale beauties I always feel like everyone around me is tanned year 'round I hate feeling like I'm the only one. Anyway I'm done just had to say all of that!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 25, 2008)

I will definitely try that Shiseido foundation! I've been looking for something like that for a long time.  And yes, I HATE the "ohhhh you should get some color~" comments...uh, no.  my skin *is* a color, and roasting it in the sun is only going to yield dry, nasty, wrinkly skin


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll have to check the Shiseido foundation out!  My tan (or the hint of colour I get over the summer) has faded and now MAC foundations are too dark for me.


----------



## sarahbrooke (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey everyone!  Im new here and my name is Sarah.  I am pale, have dirty blonde with natural redish highlights, and blue eyes.

I hated by pale skin up until last year (my freshman year of college) when a good friend of mine complemented my skin and said that she wished her skin was pale too.

I usually wear NW20 in MAC hyper real and it seems to be good only it doesn't have great staying power for me.. Im thinking of switching and Im just not sure what to switch to.  I tried everyday minerals which I wanted to like but I could never find a color that worked.. everything made my face too pink in comparison to my neck and chest (which then look yellow) so Im not sure what to try next.  I feel like my face has pink undertones (def. not ivory).. should I try something with yellow undertones? I wanted to try MUFE HD.  Im lost lol.. any suggestions?


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey sarahbrooke not sure where u live ( I live in Ireland) but if you have access to esscense makeup which is really cheap there liquid foundations have a yellowish tone to them i find it counteracts the pink tone its €2.99 a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey everyone im blueeyesangel18 better known as Amanda. I have pale skin too have only went tan twice and hated it nothing I had worked with my skintone so I guess I have learned by now what suits me. I have dark brown hair and blue eyes. Im really loving bright eyeshadows at the moment I think us porcelin beauties can definatly pull it off


----------



## annikay (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey, another woman of no colour here! What a great idea to start threads just for us. I'm really looking forward to reading all of them. I love my paleness - and thankfully I live in Finland so there's not much fear of getting too much sun up here! Ever since I have found MAC my only makeup problem is finding the perfect blush! I will find it on my next MAC trip though, I have done some pretty extensive research now


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

I love having Porcelain Beauties thread! I'm also an NW15 when I'm at my tannest! I have the hardest time getting a true match, which is frustrating because I either have the redness on my face showing through, or a line of color around my chin. It never quite blends correctly

I love my 187, I'd be lost without it. It's the only way I can apply any color, although I end up keeping it light anyway. 

Thanks guys! I'm glad to not be alone in my paleness!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread makes me soo happy! It is so hard being pale sometimes! I get all kinds of comments, like "go get some sun".  The sad thing is, I do tan.. kinda, but than it goes back pale in like 48 hours! it's so hard for me to cover dark circles, belmishes, it seems like they stand out so much more. to make it worse, i have acne scars that just seem like a big deal because i am pale.   i wish more places would make more options for us


----------



## amyzon (Oct 31, 2008)

Seeing this thread has brightened my day _*IMMENSELY*_... I just cannot express this to you enough...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I too am a pale princess!!  I wear SPF 45 under my makeup everyday of the year, I do not tan, fake or otherwise (and lecture everyone about the dangers of it, blech...)  

I cannot wear MAC foundations... the lightest color is ghastly and ugly (at least on me)... What _were_ they thinking? And the very next shade is intensely orange and dark on my skin.  I have tried every liquid foundation with no success...  I've never had the coverage and the finish I wanted.  I tried Bare Escentuals once and it dried me out, ick... And then recently I found my holy grail...

Urban Decay Surreal Skin Mineral Foundation in the shade Illusion... It is AMAZING...  It matches my skin perfectly, it's silky, doesn't contain mica, lasts all day... And with my 24/7 Concealer Pencil, which is a perfect match for my skin tone as well, it's wonderful.  

DON'T mean to shamelessly promote myself here, I _swear!_ but I actually did a video not too long ago on my UD Mineral Makeup application and skincare routine for sensitive skin, oddly enough... I'll put links at the end of the post if you're interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Urban Decay Mineral Makeup        UD
YouTube - Skincare Regimen for Sensitive Skin                Skincare

I am REALLY sorry about the embeding... It won't let me do it any other way...


----------



## albinobryte185 (Nov 3, 2008)

Helloo... My name is Jennifer. I have hardly any color, I am African American but I am an albino so my skin is white, my hair is kinda golden-yellow-blonde, I have green/grey eyes. I don't tan at all. My eyelashes and eyebrows are white. I sometimes get them tinted or wear mascara and brow pencil on them. So I guess I literally am "melanin-challenged" but that's ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried all kinds of makeup but nothing looks very natural on me. I wear MAC Studio Fix in NC15 and that's been working out well so far.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_





 This thread makes me soo happy! It is so hard being pale sometimes! I get all kinds of comments, like "go get some sun".  The sad thing is, I do tan.. kinda, but than it goes back pale in like 48 hours! it's so hard for me to cover dark circles, belmishes, it seems like they stand out so much more. to make it worse, i have acne scars that just seem like a big deal because i am pale.   i wish more places would make more options for us_

 
Ick... I get the same kind of comments... "Go lay out, then you'll get some color!"  Well I was born this way!  If I go lay out, I'll burn and then I'll end up with skin cancer likely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl, *embrace* your skin color, just like women with exotic skin tones do.  Slather on your sunscreen and protect your beautiful, rare skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for cover, I've finally found my Holy Grail after years of horrible concealers - Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer stick works wonders on my under eye circles - I just swipe it on, then blend it with my concealer brush and give it a quick pat with my ring finger to warm it and let it settle with my skin... It lasts all day and looks sooo natural.  Just a suggestion...  And mineral makeup (if it's enough cover for you) works really well for paler skin tones.

Edit: I just realized I said like the same thing above... *sheepish*


----------



## Inspire Me (Nov 8, 2008)

Lovin' this thread.

I get a lot of the same comments as you ladies, like "you need to go get a tan!"...especially in the summer time. Sad part is I find that my skin does not tan....it roasts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhow I have finally embraced my paleness this year thanks to discovering make-up.


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 17, 2008)

i totally agree with the last part.
any bright colours look awesome on us, snowwhites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eh, it says u're czechoslovakian .. can u speak too? 
because im partially czech


----------



## Marlo Kitty (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so glad I found this. I wish I would have seen this when I was 14 laying out in the sun trying to tan.  I am perfectly happy with my porcelain skin now.  I just wish I would have been as happy with it before so I wouldn't have any skin damage.  Why are ppl in love with tan ppl anyways?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Nov 23, 2008)

Great to see this thread...finally!!!!   

Porcelain is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello, ladies. Glad to find this thread! I'm blonde with blue eyes and a light complexion. People have often told me I 'need' to get a tan, but I wear sunscreen every day (even in the winter) to protect my skin --- us pale people have to keep in mind that we're at higher risk for sun-related skin cancers. 

I love my pale skin, but I wish it was a bit more evenly toned.


----------



## monter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a porcelain girl, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dirty blonde hair (though I get highlights because I'm naturally like a double ash and it looks literally dirty without them!), blue-grey eyes, NC20. Polish and Lithuanian.

I did tan in beds for about a year, but I always wore SPF15 on my face, and I made sure to stay really moisturized and went VERY gradually so I never burned. I gave it up, though - too expensive, too time-consuming, and I'd rather have nicer skin longer than tan skin now. It was easier to cover up imperfections while tan, though... my clogged pores weren't as obvious (which I'm religiously asprin masking away now), and neither were my acne scars.

I use bare minerals in fairly light. Sometimes it's a little dry for me, but I think it was just the learning curve, because it doesn't seem that way anymore. I've also started using a heavier moisturizer at night. I bought Fix+ finally, so I hope that can fix my powdery look on days when my application, for whatever reason, isn't so great!


----------



## crystalclear (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally, there are people who are pale and love it! I'm a NC20 Auburn haired dark hazel eyed Scot (some Irish and English) and I burn so unbelieveably easily, I literally go red then white and maybe a bit yellow in between but that is rare and I look jaundiced rather than tanned.
You would think growing up in Scotland people would be less bothered about being pale but no, everyone has this sick fascination with neon orange skin brought on by going to the sunbeds everyday and wearing too dark foundation (apparently you look poor if you're pale as I was informed by a 14 year old with skin like orange crocodile skin and straw-like hair, which she insisted was "gorgeous"). My teenage years were a hell of not finding a decent foundation as they were too dark for me (was once given the same shade as my friend who is half Greek and is not in anyway pale and was told I'd look like a had a nice tan-which I didnt want) and even now I would only use MAC as last time I tried elsewhere (clinique) the woman gave me a colour too dark for me and I don't want to spend more time or money buying the wrong thing


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm pale too, lol.

I have German ancestry, so I have blue eyes, pale skin, and freckles (dammit!!!). My hair is naturally dark blonde/light brown, but I dye it burgundy.

Glad to see I'm not the only pale lady here, hehe.


----------



## Anemone (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new lipsticks from Brunette... and Creme Team? I've got my eye on B-babe and Creme Cup but I don't know whether I'll have time to see them in person! I now it's useless to decide just by looking at swatches, haha, but otherwise I might miss out on both collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Just realized Cream Team is permanent, but I'd love an opinion on B-babe from anyone in the translucent gang


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 28, 2009)

Porcelain girls!!! I noticed a few of you up there mentioning that you wear NW15-20. If you have ANY redness in your skin at all (like when it gets cold out~) you should definitely not wear the NW. It has pink undertones, so it actually magnifies the amount of red and makes your skin look overall darker. NC cancels out the red. An MA matches your exact color, so if you have super pale skin with slight redness, you'd be an NW15. But, in order to give yourself a true match, you ought to switch to the NC15 and cancel it out. 

I spent ages thinking MAC's palest powder/foundation was too dark for me, because the NW has pinky-orange undertones. I was AMAZED at how well the NC15 matched me, and I'm pale enough to be clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just wanted to toss that out there, give it a shot, you'll be surprised! I love this thread, it's so nice to see snowwhites proud of their skin instead of ashamed of it and desperately trying to tan~~~


----------



## Septemba (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, shark! That's really helpful!


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 28, 2009)

I never thought of that Shark, that's really helpful. I always find MAC's NW15 too dark so will pray NC15 can work for me! Although I'm going to get a sample first. 

xoxo


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Ick... I get the same kind of comments... "Go lay out, then you'll get some color!" Well I was born this way! If I go lay out, I'll burn and then I'll end up with skin cancer likely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl, *embrace* your skin color, just like women with exotic skin tones do. Slather on your sunscreen and protect your beautiful, rare skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for cover, I've finally found my Holy Grail after years of horrible concealers - Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer stick works wonders on my under eye circles - I just swipe it on, then blend it with my concealer brush and give it a quick pat with my ring finger to warm it and let it settle with my skin... It lasts all day and looks sooo natural. Just a suggestion... And mineral makeup (if it's enough cover for you) works really well for paler skin tones.

Edit: I just realized I said like the same thing above... *sheepish*_

 
Oooh I never thought to look at UD. What shade in concealer do you use?

xoxo


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, I am so glad I found this thread!! I am a pale girl and I am glad there are others out there who accept their natural skin color.
But yes, about me.. my name is Jen. Mac's NW15 looks like crap on me. It's so dark it's not even funny. I think as a teenager I wore NC. The NW15 powder is great though.
I have very thin, sensitive skin. You can see all the red veins above my eye lid. That's the only thing that sucks about pale/thin skin!!
I saw there was a women of color forum section, and I wondered why there wasn't a women of "no color" forum.
It's a beotch to get foundation for pale skin, amongst other things. 
Not only that but pale skin is usually considered a "negative", at least in this day and age. I hope that trend turns around. We need to encourage other gals with pale skin to embrace it. It makes me sad to think how many fair girls are going to get skin cancer for being pressured into the "tanning" hype.
Pale skin is COOL, don't tan kids, please!!


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 4, 2009)

A thought for anyone who wants to look at MAC foundation and doesn't match NC/NW15: have you tried the studio fix powder in N3? It's neutral so it doesn't have the yellow undertones of NC or orangey tones of NW, and it's really quite pale. It doesn't do the freaky oxidizing trick NW15 does, either! At least, not on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For liquid foundation, I'm a MUFE mat velvet + in alabaster/15 user. 

I didn't think I matched a MAC foundation until someone recommended at N3, and though I've just tried it on in store and not yet bought it, it seems to match decently.


----------



## loveisdisco (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_A thought for anyone who wants to look at MAC foundation and doesn't match NC/NW15: have you tried the studio fix powder in N3? It's neutral so it doesn't have the yellow undertones of NC or orangey tones of NW, and it's really quite pale. It doesn't do the freaky oxidizing trick NW15 does, either! At least, not on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For liquid foundation, I'm a MUFE mat velvet + in alabaster/15 user. 

I didn't think I matched a MAC foundation until someone recommended at N3, and though I've just tried it on in store and not yet bought it, it seems to match decently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it about 2 weeks ago! I had given up on MAC foundations forever ago but recently wanted to switch from liquid to powder and gave it a try...love!


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveisdisco* 

 
_I got it about 2 weeks ago! I had given up on MAC foundations forever ago but recently wanted to switch from liquid to powder and gave it a try...love!_

 
Hurray!!! Wooooo pale love!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 11, 2009)

I am the most "melanin challenged" person I know, it comes from being anemic and I find the BEST products for my skin are NW15 moisturecover concealer (it's much lighter than the NC15 and it's not as pink as most NWs are!) and NC5 select sheer loose powder!

Then of course, Vanilla pigment and Crystal Avalanche are great for highlighting and making my skin GLOW! I also really like using Pure White pigment from the pro store sometimes to set my foundation/blend with other powders, so that they aren't too dark for me. Even Light MSFnatural is almost dark enough to look like a natural bronzer on me!!!


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 26, 2009)

N3 is one of the only things I have ever come across that matched me, a few years ago they did something bad to the colours of Studio Fix and you couldn't get it (??that's what the MA told me anyway!) and I got matched to NW something, oh god it was terrible, far too pink! I threw it away and defected to Urban Decay, who at the time made a brilliant powder foundation which came in excellent light colours which weren't pink or orange, but then they discontinued that! I actually preferred it as the texture was lighter than Studio Fix, but I was overjoyed to find SF in N3 again about four years ago. I like it cos it matches me, but the texture is a bit much sometimes, especially now I'm over 30 and getting a few lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I quite like BeneFit Get Even, but some days my skin is great (not that often!)and I just want a bit of a glow, so I have to go barefaced as I haven't found a liquid foundation that suits me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've tried mineral makeup and liked the texture of BE but it turned bright orange on me, Lily Lolo have excellent colours but the texture does my pores no favours...
Yes, I am rambling somewhat.

What really peeves me is that virtually everything pale seems to be pink - it is here in the UK anyway. I am not pink! I'm not all that yellow either. A MAC MA told me that I would always struggle finding base as my skin is truly "neutral", slap bang in the middle of warm and cool. But like she said, that has its upside as I can pull off a much wider range of colour than most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like it if cheapo cosmetics companies could cop on that "Translucent" doesn't actually mean "orange", as I lose/break powder compacts like a good 'un so don't like to fork out more than a few pounds for them. Boots 17 is okay, texture's not too bad.


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm Okami and I'm a pale porcelain princess and proud of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very pale, super cool-toned (pink and blue undertones!) and seven years ago I decided to embrace my skin and love its natural color (and protect it from any more sunburns).  

My skin is so pale you can actually see pretty much every vein and artery (blue and purple) that are anywhere near the surface of my skin.  I avoid sunlight like the plague - I actually own (and really do use!) a parasol.  The only sun exposure I get is while driving and walking to and from my car.  

I have light brown hair with natural highlights that range from lighter brown to almost blonde to almost red and very light brown eyes that people tell me look almost gold.  My lips are quite pigmented, and I usually have enough natural color in my cheeks so that I look okay, but if I'm washed out from being sick or tired, people freak, because my face looks so white without that natural color.  

Whenever I've gone to try foundations (before I found Tarte's Smooth Operator in Facade) people tend to try to put colors on that are far too dark, because I naturally have quite a bit of color in my cheeks, and it makes me look less pale than I am.  I'm also allergic to almost every blush I've ever tried, so it was hysterically funny when I'd go someplace to try foundation.  After the MA would get the closest match to my skin and put it all over my face, they'd immediately reach for the blush, because I look ghostly pale (maybe ghastly pale, based on the reactions of various MAs) with just foundation on.  As soon as they'd grab the brush, I'd tell them I was allergic to blush, and every single person (I kid not) had this look of horror spread across their face.  Most of them would immediately protest that I _needed_ blush, because I was so pale.  I had two women insist on putting lipstick on my cheeks, because they just couldn't possibly let me leave looking the way I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's great to find some fellow "ladies of no color" who understand!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone found a good bronzer for skin in the NC20 range?  Something not too pink or orangy.  Thanks!


----------



## monter (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Enthusiast* 

 
_Anyone found a good bronzer for skin in the NC20 range?  Something not too pink or orangy.  Thanks!_

 
I'm an NC20, and I just went to MAC a couple of days ago for a little haul... The MUA working with me asked if I had all my essentials for spring, like a bronzer - to which I just kind of laughed at, haha! I explained to her about how I'm usually scared of bronzers because I'm so pasty. She was actually about the same color I was, and she showed me what she uses for a bronzer - the *Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals*. We tried it in Medium Plus first (applied with a 134, in a C-shape from forehead to cheeks, across the nose and the chin), but it didn't do much for me color-wise. We actually settled on Medium Deep, which is what the MUA uses, too.

I went to my boyfriend's house later that night, and his mom asked if I had been out in the sun. I'm guessing that meant it looked naturally sunkissed, because if it looked BAD, I don't think she would have said aything at all!


----------



## Tahti (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah! <3 this thread!! ;D

I'm super super pale... burn literally after 2 minutes in the midday sun, and it lasts for about 2 weeks! I've NEVER managed to get a MAC foundation to match me ;( sad. I've heard there is a white shade of Face & Body... but it being a Pro item I can't get a hold of it.

Right now I have to mix Stargazer white with a L'oreal foundation which is pretty pale, but both of them are rubbish and oxidize on my skin pretty quickly. NW15 is way too dark on me, as in the NC. Porcelain beauties - help?!


----------



## Okami08 (Mar 28, 2009)

I use Tarte's Smooth Operator foundation in Facade - it's a sheer, light coverage foundation with SPF.  I'm super pale and cool toned and it works for me, and it works for my mom, who's pale but has more neutral skin.  

For a whole-face bronzer, I've used Tarte's Sunburst beaded bronzing facial moisturizer.  It's a light, oil-free moisturizer with beads in it that burst and blend together to give you a more tanned look.  You can go light or more heavy with it, depending on how much color you want.  It didn't cause any orangey-ness on me, and it looked really natural.

I use Tarte for a lot of my face stuff (blush, bronzer, foundation, primer) because I have seriously sensitive skin and I've been allergic to just about every other blush, foundation, and bronzer I've ever tried.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I'm an NC20, and I just went to MAC a couple of days ago for a little haul... The MUA working with me asked if I had all my essentials for spring, like a bronzer - to which I just kind of laughed at, haha! I explained to her about how I'm usually scared of bronzers because I'm so pasty. She was actually about the same color I was, and she showed me what she uses for a bronzer - the *Mineralize Skinfinish Naturals*. We tried it in Medium Plus first (applied with a 134, in a C-shape from forehead to cheeks, across the nose and the chin), but it didn't do much for me color-wise. We actually settled on Medium Deep, which is what the MUA uses, too.

I went to my boyfriend's house later that night, and his mom asked if I had been out in the sun. I'm guessing that meant it looked naturally sunkissed, because if it looked BAD, I don't think she would have said aything at all! _

 
I was JUST going to recommend trying this! I am a mac artist and I use this very often as a bronzer, no matter what people's shade is, if they want bronzer, I go 3-4 shades darker in the same product we are using on their face as their natural powder!


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Ah! <3 this thread!! ;D

I'm super super pale... burn literally after 2 minutes in the midday sun, and it lasts for about 2 weeks! I've NEVER managed to get a MAC foundation to match me ;( sad. I've heard there is a white shade of Face & Body... but it being a Pro item I can't get a hold of it.

Right now I have to mix Stargazer white with a L'oreal foundation which is pretty pale, but both of them are rubbish and oxidize on my skin pretty quickly. NW15 is way too dark on me, as in the NC. Porcelain beauties - help?!_

 
I have heard some good stuff about the Nicola Roberts from Girls Aloud range called Dainty Doll, I think Jelly Pong Pong make it and you can buy it from asos.com, but since it's only online I haven't tried it myself. My friend's sister has red hair and beautiful almost-white skin and she swears by it, I've seen photos of her with it on and it does look very natural. Might be worth a try?

I don't really like bronzer on me but I do occasionally wear Lily Lolo bronzer in Waikiki, with a very light hand it looks nice for evenings- FAR too shimmery for day though.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 30, 2009)

Beauties who are too pale MAC foundations - check out Illamasqua!!! 
I recently ordered a load of their stuff, and I am in LOVE. Their quality is fantastic (the foundation, powder, powder foundation = <3) 

They have super pale colours, plus the packaging of their makeup is sooo beautiful.


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been lusting after Illamasqua for a while now but haven't had a chance to get to Selfridges and see it in person yet. It does look gorgeous, I will definitely try and get my mitts on some


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Beauties who are too pale MAC foundations - check out Illamasqua!!! 
I recently ordered a load of their stuff, and I am in LOVE. Their quality is fantastic (the foundation, powder, powder foundation = <3) 

They have super pale colours, plus the packaging of their makeup is sooo beautiful._

 
Hi Tahti
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just had to chime in and tell you how much I adore your FOTD's. I love your creativity and always look forward to seeing what you come up with next
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to try Illamasqua but I'm in the US. Do you know if they ship overseas?

Thanks!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

^ Ah, thankyou!.. you're so sweet ^____^

I don't think Illamasqua ship outside Europe unfortunately ;( I'm sure they'll go international pretty soon though, they're looking to be a success.


----------



## Ggxox (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Beauties who are too pale MAC foundations - check out Illamasqua!!! 
I recently ordered a load of their stuff, and I am in LOVE. Their quality is fantastic (the foundation, powder, powder foundation = <3) 

They have super pale colours, plus the packaging of their makeup is sooo beautiful._

 
I LOVE the look of Illamasqua although didn't have long to look long enough when I saw it in Selfridges. What shade are you Tahti?

xoxo


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Beauties who are too pale MAC foundations - check out Illamasqua!!! 
I recently ordered a load of their stuff, and I am in LOVE. Their quality is fantastic (the foundation, powder, powder foundation = <3) 

They have super pale colours, plus the packaging of their makeup is sooo beautiful._

 
Thank you.

I will check their site.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_I LOVE the look of Illamasqua although didn't have long to look long enough when I saw it in Selfridges. What shade are you Tahti?

xoxo_

 
I ordered 2 of their shades, you can see on the website - 100 and 105. I was using only 105 up till recently, which is very pale, but now I use a combo - foundation shade 100, and powder foundation on top of that in 105. This brand is seriously a dream!! ^__^


----------



## monter (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got the Blonde MSF - have to say, I LOVE it. I use the darker two stripes with my 134 on the apples of my cheeks, and swipe all four for a cheek highlight as well as over my forehead, nose, and chin.

I've been rushed the past few days, but just that with my Bare Minerals foundation, mascara, and some dazzleglass - and I look clean and polished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What other MSFs are foolproof for us?


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I just got the Blonde MSF - have to say, I LOVE it. I use the darker two stripes with my 134 on the apples of my cheeks, and swipe all four for a cheek highlight as well as over my forehead, nose, and chin.

I've been rushed the past few days, but just that with my Bare Minerals foundation, mascara, and some dazzleglass - and I look clean and polished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What other MSFs are foolproof for us?_

 
I looove Refined MSF for a little bit of colour! it's from SugarSweet!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

delete


----------



## aroseisarose (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_A thought for anyone who wants to look at MAC foundation and doesn't match NC/NW15: have you tried the studio fix powder in N3? It's neutral so it doesn't have the yellow undertones of NC or orangey tones of NW, and it's really quite pale. It doesn't do the freaky oxidizing trick NW15 does, either! At least, not on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For liquid foundation, I'm a MUFE mat velvet + in alabaster/15 user. 

I didn't think I matched a MAC foundation until someone recommended at N3, and though I've just tried it on in store and not yet bought it, it seems to match decently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem with the nw15! The whole oxidizing on your skin thing is just so annoying. I feel that I need a full coverage foundation though, is studio fix powder full coverage? Btw is the oxidizing thing of NW15 a common thing?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aroseisarose* 

 
_I have the same problem with the nw15! The whole oxidizing on your skin thing is just so annoying. I feel that I need a full coverage foundation though, is studio fix powder full coverage? Btw is the oxidizing thing of NW15 a common thing?_

 
When I wore NW15 for a while, it happened to me ALL the time. It also settled weirdly into the lines next to my nose, etc. Bah. Looked gross, and touchups didn't really help ;( 
I know a few people who are NC20-30, never happens to them. Wonder what's different about NW15...?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 17, 2009)

delete


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

Ooooh thankyou!!! <3
Gosh, the difference inbetween Finish & Sculpt is crazy o_o;; I wish MAC would have a consistent colouring in the skin makeup.

Strange qs, but did MAC ever make paler foundations than they do now? I remember vaguely going into a MAC store in Berlin when I was 14 or so, and I found a foundation in there that was reaaaaally pale. Definitely paler than what they have now! It might have been a PRO store though...


----------



## petitetamtam (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Porcelain girls!!! I noticed a few of you up there mentioning that you wear NW15-20. If you have ANY redness in your skin at all (like when it gets cold out~) you should definitely not wear the NW. It has pink undertones, so it actually magnifies the amount of red and makes your skin look overall darker. NC cancels out the red. An MA matches your exact color, so if you have super pale skin with slight redness, you'd be an NW15. But, in order to give yourself a true match, you ought to switch to the NC15 and cancel it out. 

I spent ages thinking MAC's palest powder/foundation was too dark for me, because the NW has pinky-orange undertones. I was AMAZED at how well the NC15 matched me, and I'm pale enough to be clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Just wanted to toss that out there, give it a shot, you'll be surprised! I love this thread, it's so nice to see snowwhites proud of their skin instead of ashamed of it and desperately trying to tan~~~_

 
thanks I kind of thought all the time that NW15 looked strange on me...


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Ooooh thankyou!!! <3
Gosh, the difference inbetween Finish & Sculpt is crazy o_o;; I wish MAC would have a consistent colouring in the skin makeup.

Strange qs, but did MAC ever make paler foundations than they do now? I remember vaguely going into a MAC store in Berlin when I was 14 or so, and I found a foundation in there that was reaaaaally pale. Definitely paler than what they have now! It might have been a PRO store though..._

 
MAC used to make W10 I believe it was, and a few reeeally light shades, you can get W10 Full Coverage Foundation still from the pro store.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 18, 2009)

delete


----------



## Tahti (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Thankfully, it's not viewed too much as a flaw anymore, so hopefully the cosmetic industry will pick up on that ^_^ I've always wondered how they get foundation to match a lot of supermodels, because many of them are very fair...

Does anyone else experience something like this? It seems like there's always one MA working at whatever counter I go to who is super pale also, and they always ask me can they do my makeup, cause they're tired of having to make people darker all the time xD Pallor = bonus MA makeover! <3


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 18, 2009)

I just stick to a slightly too light foundation with a slightly too dark powder to get my exact colour. My HG foundation is MUFE mat velvet+ and the lightest is too a tiny bit too light and the next one up only works in the summer for me. CoverFX powder foundation used to make my exact shade but they discontinued abiut half their shades which really irritated me. I would have stocked up if I knew.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_People took on the philosophy that they were not "fair", "ivory", or "porcelain".  They were "pale".   "Pale" almost always meant something as quite undesirable  or to point of being somehow flawed.  Where as years ago, she never had anyone complaining at a makeup counters  or describing themselves as "pale".   She continued, the customers now are demanding a choice in bronzers (body/face) and self tanners.

This turn in demand, altered the cosmetic lines.   There were not enough people to purchase the lightest foundations and the companies responded by not making them anymore.  She told me about how one line just simply deleted two of the lighter shades and labed the lightest medium tone foundation as "fair".

Bottom line:  It's all about supply and demand.  If people want to alter themselves as darker, the lines are going to produce what they want. So, they make more money from sales of foundation + a bronzer and/ or self tanners.  It's all about the $$$.

...

My philosophy:

The dimensions of skin tones is amazing and all of them should be celebrated.  There isn't such a thing as being too this or that.     No one should feel they need to alter themselves._

 
I think quite a few people (myself included) use the term "pale" because fair just doesn't seem to describe how very light our skin is.  Outside of Tarte's Smooth Operator foundation and the original Eraser colors, I haven't met a "Fair" yet that isn't darker than my skin tone (foundation-wise).  There are other reasons I classify myself as "pale," too: 

1) I avoid sun like the plauge.  I use a parasol, the only sunlight I get is while driving and walking short distances to and from my car, and the only time sunlight enters my apartment is when I need to see how something looks in natural light.  I could cheerfully live in a place where only one room had a window (I'd be irritated if I couldn't test my makeup in natural light) and I hope one day to have true light-blocking curtains on every window in my home.  They might be opened and light diffused in through honeycomb blinds every so often, but I all but live like a sunlight-fearing vampire.  
2) The only natural color I have in my skin is the blue of my veins, the purple circles under my eyes, and the pink of blood under my skin.  If I lose color in my cheeks from being tired or sick, I look white as paper and I actually scare people.  I've been given everything from hugs to homemade chicken noodle soup because I had a cold and looked washed out, which has the unfortunate consequence of making me look dreadfully sick.  
3) I'm sort of anemic, so that makes me paler, and I have blood sugar issues, which also makes me paler (and gives me delightful reddish and darker purply dimensions to the ever-present circles under my eyes, which also make me look paler by comparison).  
4) Walking in someplace and saying you have porcelain skin sounds a little snooty to me, but I do use it online, like in the MAC live chat.  I don't know what it is about saying it aloud to someone that just makes it sound a little off.  

I would have classified myself as "fair" several years ago, when I still went out in the sun sometimes and had a bit more natural color to my skin.  These days, I classify myself as pale or porcelain.  I feel that my skin is so light that "fair" doesn't really sum it up.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Thankfully, it's not viewed too much as a flaw anymore, so hopefully the cosmetic industry will pick up on that ^_^ I've always wondered how they get foundation to match a lot of supermodels, because many of them are very fair...

Does anyone else experience something like this? It seems like there's always one MA working at whatever counter I go to who is super pale also, and they always ask me can they do my makeup, cause they're tired of having to make people darker all the time xD Pallor = bonus MA makeover! <3_

 
I've never had that happen, but I also haven't met any MAs who are light as I am, except for a couple guys.  Tangent: Why is it always guys?  I know a few guys who have the same skin color I do, but absolutely no girls.  It's weird.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 19, 2009)

^ I've never met anyone paler then me ;/ The bad thing about the MA encounters is that they always put NW15 *or the equal of it in whatev other makeup counter it is* on me, even when I tell them it's too dark for me. Sigh. Thanks to the still ongoing trend for tanning yourself into early wrinkles.
I avoid the sun too! ;O I'm actually scared of it, lol. I sunburn so easily its just not worth it. The happiest time of my life was when I was working a night shift xD On holidays I change my sleeping schedule too, to be awake at night and asleep during the day. Stars are better than cancer rays!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## witch (Apr 20, 2009)

hey. im nc15 on a tan day. i have red hair and blue eyes, though my skin has a lot of ruddiness in it. i wish they had something like studiofix in a shade lighter than nc15.  im so glad to see some support for the fair ones!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

NC15 is too pink on me and Nw15 is to orange....i don't know what to do...i've been using MUFE HD 110 and that one is ok it's just a tad pink..blah still searching for a HG foundation


----------



## Tahti (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Have you tried Studio Fix N3? It's neutral, so you wouldn't get any of the pink/orange shades ^_^


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Have you tried Studio Fix N3? It's neutral, so you wouldn't get any of the pink/orange shades ^_^_

 

I haven't tried it yet...but i'm going to pick it up the next time i go to MAC


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you girls want a super light foundation i found one. It's a mineral foundation but wow is it light. It's so light I can't wear it...lol 

*'Buff-Fair Neutral
*Ideal for the most porcelain skin with earthy ivory undertones. If you have never found a foundation light enough, this may be for you! This adaptable shade can also be used to lighten up darker foundations." 

https://www.everydayminerals.com/ind...d=21&Itemid=41

My shade is olive-fair which i found suprising but it works.

you can get the free sample kit (you have to pay for shipping) And in that kit you can get 3 different foundations and they have 4 different finishes to chose from. I sound like a sales woman..lol! I'm serious girls i lost hope on foundation untill I found this site and they have a lot of fair shades to chose from!!!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Greta* 

 
_Hi, I am Greta. I am brown-eyed and my hair is brown too, but since I dye it with Henna, it turns out a reddish dark-brown. My complexion is neither warm, nor really cool and both of the lightest MAC-shades are still too dark for me. My skin tends to be oily. At the moment, I am trying out mineral foundation (Geografx, the shades Bermuda and Palma). I also use Ellen Betrix Soft Resistance 01 and mix it with white liquid foundation from Stargazer - but it's definitely not comfortable to do that every morning._

 


I loved A Streetcar Named Desire. We had to read for my theater class.


----------



## KiraC (May 15, 2009)

All I can say is THANK GOD!  Just signed up with Specktra today specifically for this forum.  I've been blogging on other makeup sites for a few months now, and I haven't seen a specific category targeted specifically for "Porcelain Beauties".  (Damn, that sounds good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I'm Kira, 23, engaged to be married this August (Woo hoo!!!).  Blonde hair, blue eyes, and was referred to as "Casper" in school... (nothing new to you folks) and I have inherited horrible blue under eye circles.  (*Still looking for a great concealer to help that situation.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!!!*)  I used to wear MAC NW 15, but it was too yellow toned for me.  I've discovered I'm "cool" skin toned (pink under tones) and so far the best foundation I've used is Estee Lauder's Doublewear Foundation in "Shell."

I'm still on the search for an even better foundation though.  I've just experienced my first cream foundation from RCMA (http://rcmacosmetics.com), and it didn't agree with my skin very well.  My skin got very dry and I'm wondering if it was the way I put it on that did it.... I used a foundation brush and blended with a damp sponge, like Eve Pearl did in her video on YouTube.  *Sigh*  Oh well, at least I didn't spend a lot.

My next venture will be in mineral foundation.  I went to the site mentioned above (Everyday Minerals http://www.everydayminerals.com/).  Just ordered today, and I'm very excited to try it out.


----------



## ForgetRegret (May 19, 2009)

Ok, so I'm a little late to the game with this nifty thread...I've been hanging over on FOTDs and Recommendations most of the time, and finally decided to venture over here...where lo and behold, a thread just for us fair ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving this idea...soo...quick intro, I'm Missy...I'd be an NC10, if MAC made one, with red hair and green eyes...and I've got a sweet little 4 and a half month old baby boy who was blessed with his mommy's fair skin, and his grandparents' red hair and big blue eyes. 

So, aside from the obvious idea of lots and lots of sunscreen all the time (which I slather all year round anyway, to protect my tattoos), any of you lovely ladies have any tips on how you keep your skin porcelain and not dead? ...cuz I'll be honest, there are days where I just look sick...LOL


----------



## Efionawade (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_Ok, so I'm a little late to the game with this nifty thread...I've been hanging over on FOTDs and Recommendations most of the time, and finally decided to venture over here...where lo and behold, a thread just for us fair ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm loving this idea...soo...quick intro, I'm Missy...I'd be an NC10, if MAC made one, with red hair and green eyes...and I've got a sweet little 4 and a half month old baby boy who was blessed with his mommy's fair skin, and his grandparents' red hair and big blue eyes. 

So, aside from the obvious idea of lots and lots of sunscreen all the time (which I slather all year round anyway, to protect my tattoos), any of you lovely ladies have any tips on how you keep your skin porcelain and not dead? ...cuz I'll be honest, there are days where I just look sick...LOL_

 
A good concealer and lots of warm highlights! Vanilla pigment is my saviour.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Have you tried Studio Fix N3? It's neutral, so you wouldn't get any of the pink/orange shades ^_^_

 
(Sorry makeup_queen81 for butting in when Tahti's question was aimed at you!)

I usually wear NW15 Studio Fix powder, though it becomes too orange on me, so I tried N3 a while back. The MA I asked about it felt it was pointless trying it as she said neither was lighter than the other, but I felt that sort of missed the point.

Anyway, in the pan, it looks almost exactly the same as NW15 and when I apply it, it looks like a pretty good match for me. However, in some light, you can see it's just not right. It's difficult to describe, but it looked very obvious on my skin and made my face a much darker shade than my neck. Back to the drawing board!

My next port of call will be Illamasqua's powder foundation. Has anyone used both this and NW15 Studio Fix powder to compare? I think I'd probably be looking at 105.


----------



## Tahti (May 20, 2009)

^ I've got it, its awesome! Especially if you use it with the Cream foundation, OMG flawless skin hurrah! I posted some swatches of Illamasqua shades in comparison to MAC shades in product swatches, I think I swatched 105, 110 and 135 ^_^


----------



## ritchieramone (May 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting the swatches - really helpful.


----------



## stacystatik (May 21, 2009)

My names Anastasia and i too am a -NC 15. Im Greek,turkish,and hungarian; and have natural blond hair and med brown eyes. when i visited family on our island in Greece i was a frigging anomaly, its been 3 years since iv been back and the people still talk about me!.

 Its incredibly hard to find a foundation that's full coverage warm toned and super pale. MAC's  NC-15 is Far too dark for me. :S


----------



## User38 (May 21, 2009)

I have been using Clinique's Even better.. in Alabaster.  I find that it is light enough but I still use my MAC Porcelain pro powder on top.. and that makes it work.  I have the MUFE 117, which is there lightest shade and it works when I do a bit of bronzer and bronzey looks


----------



## haleylovesMAC (May 22, 2009)

Hello fellow pale ladies.

I am Haley and I am very pale. Now, when I say pale I don't mean NW20 pale. I mean I can't ever wear any MAC foundations (other than Studio Fix in NW15), or any other regular foundations for that matter, because they are all so dark on me. I am so pale that UDPP is too dark for me. There has only been one "normal" foundation that has actually matched my skin tone. It is the from the Carmindy line by Sally Hansen. The color is Porcelain.  I have been wanting to try Aromaleigh for about a year now, so, when I get a job, I'll be saving for that.


----------



## gildedangel (May 23, 2009)

I have very pale skin, I am an NC15 normally but when I tan I can get up to NC20. I have always been made fun of for being so pasty and it is nice to know that there are other ladies out their who have the same experiences. I think that there should be a forum group for "Porcelain Beauties" because we have our own makeup problems such as foundation colors, and we have trouble with colors that become too bright and too dark on our skin. I love my pale skin and I am happy to join the ranks of the porcelain beauties (not so sure about the "beauties" part for me though hahaha)


----------



## Teagan :) (Jun 29, 2009)

I am also very fair, naturally a read head (damn you Irish genes), however I do TRY to tan, but I end up burning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I dye my very un-even red hair colour dark brown - it looks very striking with my skin! I have very light blue eyes and... oh, NC15 in SFF is too dark for me, but I'm able to make it work by adding a lighter powder on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Very cool thread, I like it xD


----------



## kathyp (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_
I don't know about MAC, I can state confidently that other lines have changed what they consider the lightest skin tone in the recent past.  A lady that I know that has been in makeup for 35  years says that many of the companies stopped producing shades that really matched my skin tone, because people started using self tanner, bronzers,  and/or tanning beds.  _

 
I would guess this this accounts for the trend toward golden/orangey undertones regardless of how light the shade is. I have very cool-toned skin and a lot of times even the lightest shades are too yellow. I know NWs are supposed to be neutral to slightly pinkish, but even they are usually too orange for me. 

Glad to see the love for N3. I'm always afraid it's going to go the way of the dodo, too.


----------



## clb1968 (Jul 9, 2009)

So glad to have found this thread. I am Charlotte, NW15 in Studio Sculpt .
Strawberry blonde hair and blue eyes, lots of freckles. 
I have been reading and I see alot of products that I want to try out.
I have some of that ruddy/redness in my face that shows thru most of the foundations I have tried, so far so good with the Studio Sculpt .


----------



## Little Addict (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi there, I have a quick question for you guys (it may sound stupid but bare with me): is the C2 studio fix powder lighter than C3? c3 is a little too dark for me ...

anywho, hi everyone. My name is Andrée. I am lighter than nc15 in the winter and in the summer I am nc15 if I'm outside enough, since I normally tend to stay inside. I have dark brown hair (dyed red and some bleached to pink) and tend to burn after about a min / 2 minutes in the sun, so SPF 70 has become my friend.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I am very fair-I wear Dior in 010 but it is still slightly too dark for me.  A crazy man called me a vampire once-but I embrace my paleness.  I recently purchased a Chanel blush in Narcisse and I just have to share my love for it, it is the most perfect pink for fair-skin girls!!


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_I am the most "melanin challenged" person I know, it comes from being anemic and I find the BEST products for my skin are NW15 moisturecover concealer (it's much lighter than the NC15 and it's not as pink as most NWs are!) and NC5 select sheer loose powder!

Then of course, Vanilla pigment and Crystal Avalanche are great for highlighting and making my skin GLOW! I also really like using Pure White pigment from the pro store sometimes to set my foundation/blend with other powders, so that they aren't too dark for me. Even Light MSFnatural is almost dark enough to look like a natural bronzer on me!!!_

 
Same! I do love NW15 moisturecover concealer though. I need to check out Illamasqua properly, it seems so perfect.

xoxo


----------



## kathyp (Aug 4, 2009)

Not being near a pro store, I haven't used it, but Mac's airbush foundation comes in NC10. Did their regular line of foundations ever have 5 and 10s? I know some of the powders do. Full Coverage, which I know is just concealer in a larger pot, comes in W10, a very pale pink-toned color (the swatch is way off).


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeyyy a Thread for us fair girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really really fair! Sometimes I can be in peace with it, others times I just want to paint myself. 
I don't know which color from MAC i am, but maybe a NC15... I'm a cool shade and always the lightest one in every foundation I use. 
I'm blonde (very light blonde) with hazel green eyes... But because it's summer, I use fake tan and dyed my hair medium blonde with low highlights! I can't lie... I always wanted to be a brunette... but I guess I'm out of that idea now



One of the worst things about being so white, it's the veins!!! I refuse to use a skirt, because you can see all my veins in the back of my legs... I'm searching for some product to make them less noticeable, but I can't find one.. if you could give me any suggestions I would be very thankful 

For a bronzer... They always look like dirt on me, but recently I bough L'oreal Sublime bronzer powder in Carrabien Sun and I love it! It's so natural, I totally recommend... And it's cheap too!


----------



## x_ladydanger (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm pale too! And hardly ever tan! I use NW15 and it's a good match to my skin! I have dark brown hair and green eyes! I like being pale, makes a change from all the orange girls around!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x_ladydanger* 

 
_ I like being pale, makes a change from all the orange girls around!_

 
Agree


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity- do any of you fellow porcelain beauties ever wish you were -even paler-?
i already have trouble finding foundation, but there's very little i wouldn't give to be a few shades lighter


----------



## Growing Wings (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Just out of curiosity- do any of you fellow porcelain beauties ever wish you were -even paler-?
i already have trouble finding foundation, but there's very little i wouldn't give to be a few shades lighter _

 
This is an interesting one.  I love being pale.  I've recently gotten a tan (only I could go to a festival where we all packed wellies and ponchos, and end up with sunburn!), and I really don't like it.  I'm still paler than most, but I can still tell the difference.  I prefer the way my makeup looks when I'm pale.  So I guess at the moment I wish I was even paler.  Don't think I'd ever bleach my skin or anything though.

Oh yeah, and I also hate the way my skin feels when I've got a tan.  It just doesn't feel so soft or healthy.  Roll on the winter when I can get my nice healthy pale skin back!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slowdownbaby* 

 
_Yeyyy a Thread for us fair girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






One of the worst things about being so white, it's the veins!!! I refuse to use a skirt, because you can see all my veins in the back of my legs... I'm searching for some product to make them less noticeable, but I can't find one.. if you could give me any suggestions I would be very thankful 
_

 
This is why I love dark tights. And boots.

Not exactly practical in the summer, though.


----------



## manthanoelle (Aug 9, 2009)

I too am a porcelain girl!!!
NC15 year round, the sun and I do not mix. Mother nature and I, not friends. Haha.


I have an odd sort of question, do any of you have trouble getting your undertones matched? I am a freelance artist so I easily can match my own undertones. But when ever I want to take time out and treat myself and pay for someone else to do my makeup I feel like they can never get my undertones correct. Every MAC MUA I've had touch my face has put on an NW not and NC because I have a lot of redness in my cheeks, but it doesn't match the rest of my face and they end up having to buff out a serious line of demarkation, YUCK. Needless to say I don't pay people to do my make up anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I was wondering if anyone else has had that issue or if you have a hard time finding a foundation that matches your undertone?


----------



## kathyp (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

  But I was wondering if anyone else has had that issue or if you have a hard time finding a foundation that matches your undertone?  
 
Yes but for the opposite reason. I have exceedingly pink-toned skin all over, not just my face, but prefer a neutral (not yellow) foundation to even it out. Lately a lot of lines are leaning toward yellow or peachy-toned lighter shades and it's getting harder to find a neutral/cool shade. 

I know I talk up Px too much here (I swear I don't work for them), but theirs is the only foundation I've worn that made me think "Wow, this is what I'm supposed to look like, but with much nicer skin." Unfortunately, they've discontinued my color (Petal) is all but two of their foundations, I think.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Just out of curiosity- do any of you fellow porcelain beauties ever wish you were -even paler-?
i already have trouble finding foundation, but there's very little i wouldn't give to be a few shades lighter _

 
Yes! I've only seen one or two people in my entire life that are paler than we, but I still want to be as white as snow xD 
Most of my body skin (torso and legs) have only seen the sun a few times in my life, I burn far too easily (and I hate showing skin... and swimming ;P) so they're way whiter than my face, and I always get really annoyed when I see the comparision. Sigh!


----------



## 00alxandra00 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm pretty pale too. NW20 I think. I have to say that i quite like my paleness. In fact most of Asia and China strive to be the palest they can be, some going to the lengths of using creams to change their pigmentation. Tbh, i would like to be NW15 if i could, but this is the palest i can go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what im trying to say is embrace the porcelin skin you possess! It's beautiful!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_Just out of curiosity- do any of you fellow porcelain beauties ever wish you were -even paler-?
i already have trouble finding foundation, but there's very little i wouldn't give to be a few shades lighter _

 
There are enough negative connotations that I'm uncomfortable with the thought of skin bleaching, or anything like that. But I would love to be more even-toned. Even with proper sunscreen application, I still end up with a few spots on my arms every summer. (I'm only truly PPP for about two days in February. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

Pale girlies, I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before but has anyone tried Bobbi Brown for foundation? I see they have a tinted moisturiser which seems to have a super pale shade but it'd have to be paler than NW15 for me to use it!

xoxo


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm super pale too, I used to wear MAC NC15 (but it was much too dark!) until Illamasqua came along and now I use their shade 110 foundation. It's really quite a good match!

Personally I am fond of being pale. I like being one extreme or the other when it comes to skin tone. I'd either like to be really pale or really tanned, given I do not tan the latter is out to be honest unless it's fake.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im an nc/nw 15 combo I like having a tan but I burn to easily in the summer. I use to go tanning but I rather be pale then risk getting cancer from a fake and bake bed.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm just finding this thread since I've had the time to look through the forum some more. I am so happy to see these thread devoted to light skin. I tend to feel pressure in the summer months to be darker. i will tan eventually, but i always burn first. Even with sunscreen i get frekles some and some sun discoloration. I used to use the tanning bed back abotu 9 years ago... and i really regret that I did that now. back then I was modeling and I was sucked in by the "standard" in beauty. How refreshing to be so celebrated on here. 

I'm Jennifer, and 28 now and am happy with my skin how it is. I have tried MAC NW15 but it is too dark for me, even this past summer. I switched to revlon colorstay in the oil free version and get a good (not perfect) color match right now with Buff and when it gets colder I'll switch to their lightest shade. I'm always on the prowl for that perfect flawless look though. I am going to try the Bobbi Brown foundation and concealers soon. Hope I like them. 

It is funny that being 1/4 cherokee, I still have the very light skin. My hair is medium brown and really long (so the sun bleeches it), and I have hazel/dark green eyes. The restof my heritage is at least 1/4 irish, French, Dutch, English, and who knows what else. I hve never been diagnosed with rosacea, but since I have been learning from other beauties on forums, I think I might have it. I always thought it was acne, but acne products tear my skin up.

Now I am in the process of lightening up. I am trying to erase the sun damage i did from tanning, and protect from any more. Does anyone know the best sunscreen for keeping our skin fair that is also easy on sensitive skin? 

All the best to my fello Porcelain beauties. Glad to meet you all!


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm Lani, I've never had a MAC foundation to try but I used to have Urban Decay foundation (I forget which type) in 'Apparition' which was ghostly pale, I bought it in conjunction with DiorSnow whitening powder (which I really miss!). They really suited me but it's been hard to find much since (and that was 5 years ago!) I'm currently using Revlon Custom Creations in Fair/Light at the lightest click and that's working pretty well. Unfortunately that line seems to be ending, so I stock up when I see it on the sales racks. It is frustrating only being able to use half the foundation I pay for though, seeing as I rarely need to dial it up any. 
I'm naturally a dark golden blonde, but I dye my hair red to make my green eyes pop more. Being a redhead really suits my skintone and makes it seem more translucent and flawless, which I like a lot! However my mother desperately misses my natural hair so I'm trying to get back to an approximation of it by my 21st in May this year. 
I love the idea of all you other porcelain girls out there! I've spent most of my life surrounded by tan people and now that I'm at uni, have made my first friend who has similar colouring, which is nice. We get to whinge about foundation shades together


----------



## sparklemint (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there! It's good to see a thread for pale people. My skin tone is NW20 and I've always worried about makeup looking too dark/harsh aginst my skin. In a way I'm still coming to terms with my paleness, especially when I feel like such an oddball. But in the end it's true that people should embrace the skin they're in and be happy with what they've got.


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello!! I'm Katie, and although actual MAC NW15 foundations look orange on me, I am a match for all the foundations listed under the NW15 column of the gigantor foundation chart. I normally use NARS Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc.

Thanks for the thread! Foundation used to be such a pain for me, and even now that I've found that, it's always a huge challenge to find neutrals that aren't orange on my skin. My suggestion to the pale ladies is to embrace Bobbi Brown foundation if nothing else!


----------



## lilibat (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been using NW15 or NC15 studio fix compact for years, but I recently got a N3 studio fix compact in an attempt to lighten up the new mineral foundation which I love except it is WAY too dark for me and... whoa... it looks better all on it's own than anything else. I am so neutral the C is a little too yellow and and W just seems to magnify my pink nose, (getting early stages of rosacia... thanks dad). Thing is I didn't realize I was THAT pale!

Ever see Billy Connely's stand up about how Scottish people are pale blue? Well, I am mostly Scottish and Welsh and I swear I have lavender undertones so yeah... my undertones suck to match and with MAC the N is really best for me I guess. I have sort of gotten that effect by using one foundation and the other temp. powder but I really do need N. *sigh*

They need to make an N3 of that new foundation so I can wear it, I adore that stuff other than the colour mismatch.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 31, 2010)

I just read through this entire thread! Love it! The majority of Irish gals are NC15 or lighter, yet they still insist on wearing foundations like NC35 as if they are in denial lol! We irish are notorious for slapping on the orange makeup unfortunately. I love to see people embracing the pale and I usually reccommend an orange faced gal to check out Illamasqua foundation.

Although, a lot of people cannot afford high end brands and it disappoints me to see that drugstore brands dont cater for light skin tones. Ive tried the lightest shade of many a brand including Max factor, rimmel, maybelline etc. and theyre totally orange on me. Such a pity!


----------



## theblondiegirl (Apr 8, 2010)

its funny because i dont even consider myself THAT pale... (maybe its my whitish blonde hair against my NC15-sometimes lighter than NC15 skin) but i used to tan a bit when i was younger... around the time when i started wearing foundation - well once i came to my senses and realized tanning isnt good and i should love my pale(ish?) skin THEN i realized that wow.. its hard to find foundation! everything is either TOO PINK or too orange! i was surprised because well.. i was tanning before or using bronzers and stuff like that!! so its only been in the past year or so that ive realized wow... they dont have anything for the REAL me! i was shocked to see that the new maybelline mouse concealer was MUCH MUCH too dark for me in the lightest shade!!! shocking considering i feel like other people are paler than i am ? so strange... haha sorry for sharing this with you! but although i am pale, i never realized it before... and because i can tan (if i want to - i dont anymore!.... too many freckles haha and bad for the skin!) i never realized that i am pale!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Apr 9, 2010)

Why is everyone here like, aah damn I'm so pale.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Be proud!
I loveee pale skin, I think it's gorgeous.  (not discriminating to the ones that have a color, that's also very pretty!)
It's just that it's hard to find a good color match foundation, but once you've found you're HG foundation, I would be soo happy that I'm pale!


----------



## lindas1983 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd an awful moment today when i was out, I'd decided to use clinique's almost make up in fair today as i'd left my normal fondation in my boyfriends house by mistake and i thought i'd be safe with that as it was a light foundation and it did say fair afterall.  

Well I put it on at 7am when it was still getting light so the light wasn;t the best but i did blend it well and double check for lines as per usual, then off i went into town.  Well on my way home around noon, i had a look in my little compact mirror and there it was, an awful orange/yellow line just under my jaw where my make up stopped, i've never been so embarrassed.

Anyway to the point of my rant, i'm so sick of makeup lines marketing things labled fair that aren't fair at all, i mean i am quite pale which i love, i'd be lighter than nc15 but hell there are alot fairer people out there than me (i'm so jealous of them) and it just is really starting to piss me off that there is nothing really out there for us.  I mean I bought the clinique almost makeup on the point that it was sheer so I thought it would be more forgiving and easy to blend out while evening my colouring a bit, but to leave a very clear visible orange/yellow line that was just embarrassing.

Come on make up brands start making real fair make up for real fair people, i can promise you there is a good market for it.

Oh and i'm not just venting about clinique it just that was what I happened to be wearing today, I find this rant seems to be true about most brands. Fair shades are not all the pale and usually always yellow tones which really sucks for us cool complexion girls.


----------



## rockinruby (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah yes, on top of never seeing any sun(that's Scotland, for you) means I'm about as pale as they come. That's okay, though. Embracing your natural shade is best, regardless of skin-tone!


----------



## rockinruby (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindas1983* 

 
_I'd an awful moment today when i was out, I'd decided to use clinique's almost make up in fair today as i'd left my normal fondation in my boyfriends house by mistake and i thought i'd be safe with that as it was a light foundation and it did say fair afterall. 

Well I put it on at 7am when it was still getting light so the light wasn;t the best but i did blend it well and double check for lines as per usual, then off i went into town. Well on my way home around noon, i had a look in my little compact mirror and there it was, an awful orange/yellow line just under my jaw where my make up stopped, i've never been so embarrassed.

Anyway to the point of my rant, i'm so sick of makeup lines marketing things labled fair that aren't fair at all, i mean i am quite pale which i love, i'd be lighter than nc15 but hell there are alot fairer people out there than me (i'm so jealous of them) and it just is really starting to piss me off that there is nothing really out there for us. I mean I bought the clinique almost makeup on the point that it was sheer so I thought it would be more forgiving and easy to blend out while evening my colouring a bit, but to leave a very clear visible orange/yellow line that was just embarrassing.

Come on make up brands start making real fair make up for real fair people, i can promise you there is a good market for it.

Oh and i'm not just venting about clinique it just that was what I happened to be wearing today, I find this rant seems to be true about most brands. Fair shades are not all the pale and usually always yellow tones which really sucks for us cool complexion girls._

 
There is one I know of aimed at porcelain ladies. 'Dainty Doll'. I've yet to try any of the products myself (so I don't know if it's any good yet), nor do I know if it's sold over in the US but you can certainly get it online.


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm NW10 and only recently started wearing a bit of TM. MAC Studio Tint in Light is a great match for me. And Skin79 BB Cream Triple+ Function (in the hot pink container) works well too.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey ladies! Right now I'm using NW15 shades but I've noticed those are too dark and make me look orange
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried MUFE Mat Velvet Plus in the lightest shade but I hate the way it applies. I really want to try the foundation from Illamasqua and hope it's the right shade... 

Someone on the previous page posted about MUA having a hard time determining your undertones (sorry I forgot your name) Anyways, I'm like you. I have alot of redness in my cheeks and I've been matched to NW shades but I'm wondering if all this time that could be wrong. It's so hard for me to tell my own undertones


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Gossmakeupartist on YouTube has a fantastic tutorial about how to find your true undertone. I guess a lot of people see red in their face and assume they're cool-toned.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_Gossmakeupartist on YouTube has a fantastic tutorial about how to find your true undertone. I guess a lot of people see red in their face and assume they're cool-toned._

 
Ah thanks! I'm gonna go look that up now.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 26, 2010)

Redness on cheeks does not mean that your undertones are pink. More likely you might be better off with NC (yellow based) or neutral shades.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi folks,  I am Chrissy and I am a NW20 most of the time, NW15 in the winter.  I also have the rosacea thing going on, which means I have very pink cheeks and nose--have to cover that with mineral makeup.  I can't wear most bronzers--they look like I have dirty cheeks and most MSF look ridiculous on me.  I don't glow in the dark though!

I am definitely melatonin-challenged!  I like the term PPP (Pale, porcelain princess)


----------

